# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Творчество от maknatы

## maknata

Долго думала - выставлять ли?  Это не песни, это в основном сценарии, но их то я и пишу больше всего. Кое что уже выставляла на старом форуме, но в другом разделе... А творчество это или нет - судить вам:rolleyes: 

ВОСТОЧНАЯ СКАЗКА
( Занавес открывается, на сцене –прилавки с товаром и торговцы.На сцену выходит мудрец. Звучит фонограмма песни Шуфутинского «Марджанджа», слова произносятся на фоне музыки до припева)
Мудрец. На восточном на базаре
Изобилие товара!
А когда приходит осень
Не протолпишься тут вовсе:
1Торговец. Тут и дыня и кышмыш – 
Подходи, ну что стоишь!
2 Торговец. Вот арбузы, курага!
Для друзей, не для врага!
3 Торговец. Тут вот яблоки и груши!
4 Торговец. Пей вино, согрей-ка душу!
5 Торговец. Вот, смотри ,какой кувшин!
Может в нём таится джинн?
6 Торговец. Украшения купите!
Мимо вы не проходите!
7 Торговец. Вот халва, шербет, орехи!
Хочет кто свой вкус потешить?
8 Торговец .Покупай, коня, верблюда –
Брать я дорого не буду!
Мудрец. Ой, смотрите, этот нищий
Здесь кажись кого то ищет!
Ой, как горько слёзы  льёт!
Он любовь свою зовёт!
Нищий. (поёт) Марджанжа, Марджанжа где же ты где?
Волны ласкают усталые скалы
Марджанжа, Марджанжа где же ты где?
Только блики на воде..
Мудрец .Потерял кого в толпе?
Как помочь твоей беде?
Нищий.Ой, за что Аллах обидел?
Я во сне её увидел.
Так красива, хороша!
А теперь болит душа.
Мудрец. А зачем тебе девица?
Нищий. Должен я скорей женится.
На мой род колдунья злая
Так проклятия наслала,
Что уснул отец эмир,
С ним уснул почти весь мир,
Ну а я по планам ведьмы
Стал таким вот нищим, бедным.
Должен  осенью жениться,
Чтобы род мой мог продлиться.
Ну а если не женюсь –
Я в лягушку превращусь!
Мудрец. Ой, послушай мой совет,
На базаре таких нет!
Торговка –хохлушка. Як нема, старый ,ты шо?
А дочка моя нашо?
Ось , дывысь яка красуня!
Я плохого нэ пидсуну!
(выходит Сердючка, одетая в паранджу)
Сердючка. (поёт на мотив «Я рождена для любви»)
В деле любви я кто? Я первый проводник,
Ой не надо мне никакого чина,
Главное чтоб, чтоб в жизни возник
Настоящий ух, мужчина.
Знаю сегодня в гарем свой возьмёшь
Буду там звездою, наверно.
И меня при  всех назовёшь
Королевой гарема.
Я рождена для любви,
В душе огонь, а сама – мимоза!
Ну где ж ты мой юный калиф,
Вот и я твоя нежная роза!
Нищий.Ой, красавица, постой!
Ты мне личико открой!
Ты какая ? Покажись?
Торговка. Ты сперва на ней женись!
Сердючка.Мама, я уже вспотела!
Паранжа мне надоела!
(снимает паранжу, все кроме нищего, торговки и сердючки разбегаются в ужасе)
Нищий. (поёт) Ну что ж ты страшная такая, ты такая страшная?
Ты ненакрашеная страшная, и накрашенная!
( нищий падает в обморок)
Торговка.Восток, дело тонкое же, доця!
Ну нашо воно тоби здалося? (показывает на нищего)
Торговка (поёт на мотив Глюкозы «Жениха хотела)
Вот говорила я тебе много раз,
Кого ж ты выбрала дурная, это просто атас!
Какой то страшный, несуразный,
Говорит ерунду,
И если это выбор твой,
На свадьбу я не пойду.
Не пойду, ду,ду,
Ты ж просто дура!
Сердючка.Как надоело мне тебя слушать мам, 
Ты выпускай хоть пар немного,
И дёрни сто грамм,
Не наговаривай не надо,
Визуальный обман,
А если очень приглядеться 
Он нормальный пацан!
Он весь такой, ой, ой, уж я то знаю!
Вместе. Жениха хотела, вот и прилетели ла, ла, ла.
Жениха хотела, вовремя успели, ла, ла, ла.
Жениха схватили, и теперь свалили ла, ла, ла.
Жениха украли, для такои крали, ла, ла, ла, ла ла  ла лай.
(тянут бессознательного нищего со сцены)
(входит колдунья)

Колдунья. Ох, бессовестные бабы!
Спёрли то, что самой надо!
Вот же подлые вы змеи!
Как такое вы посмели?
Коль успеет он женится,
Я тогда останусь нищей.
Что ж придумать мне скорей?
Превращу ка я их в змей!
Ну а этот недотёпа
До зимы так сам проходит!
(колдует, Торговка и Сердючка открывают сзади капюшоны, что делает их похожими на змей)
Сердючка. Шо то дёргаться я стала, мама!
Торговка. Та и я ж смотри, так само!
Ну тоди, його бросаем..
Сердючка. Ну а сами – отползаем!
(уходят, колдунья потирая руки, тоже уходит)
Нищий. (очнувшись)Ну привидится ж такое!
Да, видать совсем я болен.(уходит)
(на сцену выходит Ханума)
Ханума. (поёт на мотив м-р Кредо «Чудная долина»)
Чую, чую, не колдую
Чую и женю я всех людей подряд.
У меня на это дело
Просто чудо удивительный заряд!
Всех людей сведу я в кучу
Всех женю, когда тому наступит срок!
Любят люди, любят боги,
Ханума лля них воистину пророк!
Ханум, я чудная Ханума!
Я сватья хоть куда!
Я сватья Ханума!
Ханума, чудная Ханума!
Ко мне скорей идите,
И денежки возьмите!
Ханум ,я чудная Ханума!
Меня Восток весь знает,
И все мне доверяют!
Ханума, чудная Ханума,
Меня с небес послали,
Чтоб не было печали!
(входит Марджанжа)
Марджанжа. Дорогая Ханума!
Помоги, молю тебя!
Не найти покоя мне!
Он пришёл ко мне во сне!
(поёт на мотив Дубцова «О нём») Он приснился ночью мне
Словно ангел он красивый,
Это так глупо!
Но мне замуж надо выйти
Чем быстрее тем лучше,
Это так тупо!
Меня мачеха не любит очень,
Выдаёт за идиота, мне хана
Помоги мне Ханума!
Ведь мечтаю я о нём, всё о нём,
О нём и о нём!
Я искала его долго,
Я мечтала о нём много!
Я за ним пролила слёзы!
Я за ним одним я к нему одному..
Я к нему поднимусь в небо!
Я за ним упаду в пропасть!
Я за ним, извини гордость!
Я за ним одним, я к нему одному..
Ханума. Экак плющит то тебя!
Подберу я жениха!
Только очередь большая,
Подожди в сторонке , зая!
Вон смотри красавиц сколько,
Подберу им пару только
И тобою я займусь.
Марджанжа. Хорошо, я подожду!
(Марджанжа выходит, входят три 3 невесты в паранже)
Ну, красавицы, заждались?
Щас напряг в нас с женихами,
Ну а чтоб не растолстели
Потанцуйте , что вы сели?
(поёт на мотив Галкин-Пугачёва «Кафешка») Вы, толстые такие, жуть,
Глупые  такие, муть!
Никто на вас не клюнет!
Я умная такая, блеск,
Придумала обманы, шик,
Я замуж вас отдам.
Невесты (поют)Ханума для нас ты просто находка !
Мы готовы заплатить  очень много!
Мы раскроем  сразу все свои фишки, болевые точки!
Женихов найди ты нам поскорее
Нам уж в девках всем ходить  надоело!
Мы оплатим   сразу все твои траты, для тебя цветочки!
(входит нищий)
Нищий. Ханум, дорогая, помроги мне женится!
Иначе мой род уж совсем разорится!
Ханума. Да ты , я гляжу и так оборванец!
А чем мне заплатишь, коль ты голодранец?
Нищий. Я сын эмира, но  старая колдунья
Семью всю нашу обманула,
Отправила меня скитаться
И превратила в оборванца.
И если осенью я не женюсь
То окончательно я разорюсь..
Колдунья заберёт богатство и дворец!
О, бедный, бедный мой отец!
Ханума. Ну ладно, вот невесты, выбирай,
Себе под стать ты подбирай!
Вот первая тебе девица!
Смотри ко – шемаханская царица!
(одна из невест подходит к нищему поёт на мотив Блестящие «За 4 моря»)
Будем мы счастливы как никто,
И любить и на руках носить, 
буду я тебя, хоть и сейчас!
Выбери меня, я тебя прошу!
За 4 моря, за 4 солнца, 
Увезу тебя я! В дальний  край где всё другое!
Ну скажи ка мне, что я, королева звёзд я! 
А иначе просто, утоплю тебя я в море!
Нищий. Да, поёшь ты для души,
Но лицо то покажи!
(невеста снимает паранджу, оказывается негрой)
Не, такого мне не надо!
Ни с деньгами, ни с наградой!
(подходит вторая невеста)
2 невеста (поёт  на мотив Ариана «Я тебя никогда не забуду»)
Я тебя б на рассвете будила б
Приносила бы кофе в постельку..
И любила бы сильно при сильно..
Днём и ночью тебя бы любила!
Нищий (поёт) Покажи ка  лицо, дорогая,
Эти фокусы я уже знаю.
2 невеста. Говорите погромче не слышу,
Подойдите поближе – не вижу!
Нищий. Ну Ханумушка, даёшь?
Где ж ты их таких берёшь?
Ханума. Ну а чем она плоха?
Что слепая и глуха?
Ну так это ж даже лучше,
И тебе грешить сподручней!
Ну не нравится и эта 
Посмотри тогда на третью..
(подходит 3 невеста)
3 невеста (поёт на мотив Моисеев «Петербург»)
Отгремели давно, мои медные трубы,
Осень жёлтая шлёт письма с той стороны,
Где друг друга ещё мы наверно полюбим
И поженимся мы, и поженимся мы…
Буду другом тебе, и хорошей женою.
Мы друг друга нашли,и за это спасибо
Дорогой Хануме, как ты нравишься мне!
Ну иди же ко мне, я уже вся твоя!
Поцелую, поцелую я тебя сейчас в засос!
В этой встрече уж  никто не виноват, не виноват!
Ну иди  и, не стой как паровоз!
Нищий. Вот она, о как я рад!
(нищий подходит к невесте хочет её поцеловать, но оказывается, что это мужчина)
Нищий. Какой позор! Какая срамота!
Я замуж чуть не взял то мужика!
Ты , Ханума, обманщица и врунья!
Ну что же, радуйся, колдунья!
Коль я невесты не нашёл,
Таков видать уж мой удел!
Пойду повешусь! Жизнь не мила!
Ты, Ханума меня добила!
(убегает)

----------


## maknata

ВОСТОЧНАЯ СКАЗКА (продолжение)
(выходит Марджанжа)
Марджанжа.А это он был! Я узнала!
Ну почему меня ты не позвала!
Ханума. Ну не успела, право слово!
Давай найду тебе другого!
Марджанжа. Другой не нужен мне и точка!
Ханума. Ну догоняй его ты , дочка!
(Марджанжа убегает)
Ханума. Не только здесь есть свет в окошке,
Пойдём к другим, за мною, крошки!
(уходят, выходят горожане)
1 горожанин (поёт на мелодию дискотека Авараия «Банда»)
Что творится?
2-й . Что такое?
3-й Что случилось?
4-й. У молодого эмира ничё не получилось!
1-й.Он не женился?
2-й. Нет не женился!
3-й. Пошет он топится.
4-й. нет, вешаться будет!
1-й. Что будет, что будет!
2-й. Об этом не думай!
3-й. Во, как его замутила колдунья!
4-й. Потому что   колдунья!
1-й. Зараза!
2-й.Вот это колдунья!
3-й. Гадюка!
4-й.Всех ограьит!
1-й. Всех погубит!
2-й.У всех отнимет!
3-й.Всех порвёт!
4-й.Всех обманет!
1-й.На всех наступит!
2-й.Всех раздавит!
3-й.Всех сожрёт!
4-й.Она нас всех сожрёт с потрохами
1-й. А может на заклание пойдём мы и сами..
2-й.скорее ноги уносим отсюда
3-й. Потому что – колдунья!
4-й. Потому что колдунья
1-й.  Зараза!
2-й.Вот это колдунья!
3-й. Гадюка!
4-й.Пошли посмотрим мы
Чего стоять то здесь
Как он повесится!
1-й.Бежим скорее в лес!
2-й.Может успеем мы
Помочь хоть чем нибудь!
3-й.Эмира жалко ведь!
4-й. Давай скорее в путь!
(уходят, входит нищий)
Нищий. (поёт на мотив Братья грим «Хлопай ресницами») Где же ты моя
Милая моя!
Звёздочка моя!
Не нашёл тебя…
Я тебя люблю,
За тебя умру..
Вот и все дела…
Ты любовь моя!
Хлопай ресницами и прощай,
Меня ты не забыавай!
Хлопай ресницами и взлетай,
Любовь ты моя прощай!
Ой, а что там такое блестит?
Смотри ка , бутылка в траве лежит!
Напьюсь перед смертью, пожалуй..
А может в бутылке той будет отрава?
(открывает бутылку, гаснет свет, слышно шипение, вспышки, свет включается, на сцене Джина Сулеймана)
Сулеймана.Ой, все косточки затёрпли..(потягивается)
Кто ж у нас такой вот добрый?
Нищий. Ой, какие чудеса!
Пошутили небеса?
Кто ж ты будешь расскажи?
Женщина, ну ты ж не джинн?
Сулеймана. Джинна я.. я Сулеймана.
И в бутылку путём обмана 
Колдунья впихнула меня!
Ну подожди же, свинья!
За то что выпустил меня ты
Я выполню твоё желанье!
Чего желаешь, но быстрей!
С колдуньей поквитаться я хочу скорей!
Нищий.Мне нужно лишь всего одно!
Найти хочу свою любовь!
Да нужно ж мне ещё женится!
А я в мечту свою влюбился!
Сулеймана. У волшебницы Сулейманы
Всё по честному, без обмана!
Дурачина, ты простофиля!
Ничего ж ты вокруг не видишь!
Посмотри как вокруг всё красиво!
Неужель ты не видишь милой?
Вот, деревья стоят золотые!
Хоть бери да пиши картины!
А под ними, как будто осень
И твоя дорогая бродит.
Она ищет тебя по лесу,
Позови же свою невесту!
Нищий. Марджанжа, где же ты где?
(выходит Марджанжа) 
Марджанжа. Здесь я любимый, лечу я к тебе!
(подходят друг к другу, берутся за руки)
Сулеймана. Ну вот вы и встретились! Так хорошо!
Нищий. Спасибо тебе, Сулеймана, большое!
Сулеймана. Да если по честному, что мне юлить!
Вас осень свела, так должно было быть!
(поют на мотив не пара «Осень»)
Сулеймана. Осень! Отгорело  лето отцвело!
Марджанжа. Осень! И на сердце грустно и светло!
Нищий. Я втсретил тебя, окрылён я любя!
Волшебная осень пришла сюда!
Помню и пою – ай лав ю!
Сулеймана. Осень! Бабье лето сменят холода!
Нищий. Осень! Но я не забуду никогда
Как искал  тебя милая!
Марджанажа.Как искала я тебя!
Нищий. Снова я пою – ай лав ю!
(выходят все участники сказки)
Вместе поют.
 Осень! Жёлтый лист кружит над головой!
Осень!Снова мы любуемся тобой!
Пусть чувства льются через край
Ты эту осень не забывай!
Слышишь, все поют – ай лав ю!

----------


## maknata

Сказка о мёртвой царевне и 4 богатырях
(на сцене 2 репера поют на мотив «Ума Турман» «Ночной дозор»)
1-й. Стоять на месте, на месте стоять
       Иначе рискуешь ничё не понять, стоять.
2-й. Жил-был на свете король с королевой
Было в них всё, но детей им хотелось.
Уехал на войну,
Царь оставил жену.
Тут время проходит,
Король где-то бродит
И случилось чудо
И мы поставим точку –
Родила царица малышку дочку.
Вернулся наутро король со сражений
Военных, царица вздохнув не встала с постели.
1-й.Ну что же ты, что ты стоишь как скала
Царица от счастья тогда умерла!
2-й.Проходит год – король грустит,
Но грешен он.
Как королевский долг велит
Женился он.
Всем та царица хороша,
Но так горда!
                                        2
1-й.А вот и сказка началась-
Смотри сюда!
(на сцену выходит Царица, с ней Зеркало)
Царица Царство и большое вроде
Но кругом одни уроды!
Только я одна красива, 
Только я одна всем мила.
Ну ка зеркальце скажи,
Да всю правду доложи!
Зеркало. Ты царица, всех милее
Всех румяней и белее.
(входит Царь)
Царь. Ну, рассказывай, жена
Отчего пуста казна?
Ты зачем вагон купила
Побрякушек, платьев, шпилек?
Как теперь нам дальше жить?
Царица. Ну а в чём же мне ходить?
Я ж должна красивой быть,
Чтобы ты мог меня любить!
Царь.У меня ж ещё есть дочь,
Должен я ж ей чем помочь?
Выдам замуж за крутого,
Будем мы богаты снова.
Приодеть бы надо девку,
Прикупить бы ей одёвку.
И жених сыскался ей –
Королевич Елисей.
(Входит Царевна)
Царевна. Папик , я на дискотеку!
Царь. Не пущу тебя вовеки!
Царевна.(поёт на мотив Валерия «Розовый туман»)
Среди ярких огней на берегу
Жизни крутится карусель
По влюблённым глазам его найду.
Я найду тебя, Елисей!
(обращаясь к Царю и Царице)
Сколько я буду сидеть одна?
Сколько буду носить тряпьё, царевна я!
Мне так надо, пусти молю!
Знаю что сегодня же будет там он!
    Там розовый туман
     От цветных огней!
    Мне нужна лишь эта ночь!
                                             3
    Пап, нужен мне наряд,
    Денежек в карман,
    И уйду отсюда счас же прочь!
(во время песни Зеркало заглядывается на Царевну)
Царь. Нда… Ну, задала задачку!
Что ж, пойдём, отдам заначку.
(Царь с Царевною уходят, Зеркало мечтательно смотрит вслед)
Царица. Ох, смотри какая цаца!
Ну не ей со мной равнятся!
Свет, мой, зеркальце, скажи,
Да всю правду доложи:
Я ль на свете всех милее,
Всех румяней и белее?
(Зеркало, повернувшись к Царице)
Зекало. (поёт) Ну что ж ты страшная такая,
Ты такая страшная,
Ты ненакрашенная страшная,
И накрашенная!
Царица.Ах ты так! Пойди ка прочь!
Изведу царёву дочь!
Ей на свадьбу всё истратит,
Мне копейки не оставит?
Нет, такому не бывать!
Так, Чернавку мне позвать!
(входит Чернавка)
Чернавка. Звали, матушка, царица?
Что могло у вас случиться?
Царица. Вот как хочешь, а пойди
В лес царевну заведи.
Там её ты привяжи,
Застрели, иль задуши,
А царю потом ты скажешь
Что она, мол, убежала,
И просила передать, 
Что её не надо ждать!
Ну чего ты тут стоишь?
Прямо счас её веди!
(Царица уходит, входит Царевна)
Царевна. Что , Чернавка ты как туча?
Иль идти со мною скучно?
Чернавка. Мне Царица приказала, 
Чтобы я тебя убрала.
Тут теперь тебе не жить,
Хочет подлая убить!
                                      4
Царевна. Коли тут такое дело,                                              
Дома мне уж надоело.
Я давно уж автостопом
Собиралась по Европам.
Я сейчас же убираюсь
И ни с кем не попрощаюсь.
Ну а мачехе моей
Доложи, что всё окей!
(Царевна и Чернавка выходят, выходят рэпэры)
1-й (поёт на мотив «Ночной дозор»)
Стоять на месте, на месте стоять
Иначе рискуешь ничё не понять, стоять.
Царевна умчалась ни с кем не прощаясь,
По свету ходила, по лесу скиталась.
Пришла к колдунье
(выходит Царевна и Колдунья)
Царевна (поёт) А ну ка наколдуй мне!
Колдунья. Легко моя хорошая
Только хлопну в ладоши я.
Ты домой вернёшься
И царица загнётся,
Только сейчас тебе трудно придётся.
Увидишь избушку,смело входи
Не жди, поселись и спокойно живи
Ну что же ты, что ты потупила взор?
Там братья живут – Лесной дозор!
(колдунья уходит)
1-й.Царевна в лес быстрей пошла
2-й.Избу нашла.
1-й.Порядок в доме том кругом
2-й.Вмиг навела,
1-й.Едой наполнила котёл
2-й.И прилегла…
(рэпэры уходят, Царевна прилегла на кровать)
(Звучит мелодия «Триплекс» «Бригада», входят Белый, Пчёла, Космос и Фил)
Космос. Ой чувствует сердце, тут что то не так!
К нам в хату забрался какой то чудак!
Пчёла. Порядок наведен совсем неспроста!
А ну, братаны – кто привёл к нам хвоста?
Фил. Еда в котелке, белый хлеб на столе…
Не нравится это, не нравится мне!
Белый. Да ну, пацаны, не парьте горячку!
Мы в доме ведь знаем любую заначку.
                                               5
Сейчас нарушителя быстро найдём,
Что тут происходит конечно поймём!
Эй, ты, кто б ты там ни был!
Пока удержать удаётся нам пыл,
На очи ты наши скорее явись!
Космос. Кому говорят, а ну, появись!
Фил. Кто же? Выдь и покажися,
С нами честно подружися.
Коль ты старый человек,
Дядей будешь нам навек.
Пчёла. Коли парень ты румяный,
Братец будешь нам названый.
Белый.Коль старушка, будь нам мать,
Так и станем величать.
Космос.Коли красная девица,
Будь нам милая сестрица!

----------


## maknata

(выходит Царевна)
Царевна.(поёт на мотив Орбакайте «Перелётная птица»)
Вы меня не ждали, я сама пришла к вам,
Вы меня не бойтесь,
Поживу немножко,
Я уйду как только
Мачеха загнётся
Как же это больно, 
Жить не в своём доме
Я так скитаюсь
Перелётною птицей,
Я убежала
Чтобы возвратится!
Белый. Коли в том то вся загвоздка
Оставайся, без вопросов!
Выбирай из нас любого,
Братана то удалого!
Царевна. Я вообще люблю другого,
Елисея молодого.
Он меня наверно ищет,
Королевич он, не нищий,
Вас он щедро наградит
И полцарства отделит!
Космос. Ну, коль так ты дорога-
Не подпустим мы врага!
Пчёла.Охранять к тебе приставим
Злого пса, то бишь Полкана.
Фил.(звонит по телефону) Эй, Полкан, вали сюда!
Есть работа для тебя!
(входит Полкан, одетый как типичный телохранитель)
Фил.Ты Царевну охраняй,
Всяку пыль с неё сдувай!
Полкан.Фил, меня ты точно знаешь,
Я с заданьями справляюсь!
Белый. Ну а нам пора на дело!
Фил, Пчёла и Космос (вместе) За тобой пойдём мы, Белый!
(все выходят)
(выходят рэперы)
1-й. Стоять на месте, на месте стоять,
Иначе рискуешь ничё не понять, стоять.
2-й.Царица меж тем в палатах сидела
На зеркало дулась наверно с неделю.
1-й. Пошла к колдунье
(входят Царица и Колдунья)
Царица. А ну ка наколдуй мне!
Колдунья. Легко моя хорошая, 
Только хлопну в ладоши я..
Царевна живая
И горя не знает
И в тайне от тебя чего то там затевает.
2-й.И вдруг завыла Царица воем:
Царица. Чернавку, заразу, смешаю я с гноем!
Ну что же ты, что ты стоишь как стена?
Дай яду такого, чтоб бил наповал!
1-й.Дала колдунья яду ей
2-й.Зачем дала?
1-й.Царица в яблоко скорей
2-й.Его влила
1-й.Оделась нищенкой и в путь
Скорей ушла
2-й. Тропинки тёмные в лесу
Она нашла.
(все выходят, входит Полкан, за ним Царица , переодетая в нищенку)
Царица.Ты скажи мне милый друг,
Не живёт ль царевна тут?
У меня к ней дело есть,
Пригласил бы что ль присесть?
Полкан.Ты не смей к ней подходить!
Я ж могу и зашибить!
Коли что то ей сказать,
Я могу и передать.
Царица. Нет, её должна я видеть!
Полкан. Можешь ты её обидеть!
Царица. Вот, тупой же ты какой!
Отправляйся на покой!
(брызгает в Полкана газовым баллончиком, тот падает, выходит Царевна)
Царевна. Полкаша, Полкаша, ты где дорогой?
Царица. Устал он, уснул, дай ему ты покой.
Подай, Христа ради ты бедной старушке
Хоть хлеба кусочек, хотя бы горбушку!
Царевна. Да вот, я в корзинку для братьев собрала
Да ладно бери, коль ты так отощала.
Царица.Спасибо, девица, вот яблочко скушай
А в нём витамины, старуху послушай!
Царевна. Спасибо, ведь фруктов заморских в доме полно,
А яблоко вижу я только одно!
(откусывает кусочек, давится и падает)
Царица.Так дело я сделала, надо бежать мне,
А то не дай бог, прибегут сюда братья!
(уходит, входят братья)
Белый. О горе, с Царевною что то случилось!
Космос. Нитратами в яблоке она отравилась!
Фил.Прознает про это её Елисей
Не сносит никто головы с нас своей!
Пчёла.Ну что ж, похороним, отнесём её гроб,
Туда где её уж никто не найдёт!
Белый.Ну делать нам нечего, гроб закажзи,
Хрустальный, с цепями, ты им расскажи.
Поминки помпезно не будем справлять…
Уносим, не будем же их здесь оставлять?
(выходят, уносят Царевну, уволакивают Полкана)
(выходят рэпэры, поют на мотив»Ночной дозор»)
1-й. Стоять на месте, на месте стоять,
2-й. Иначе рискуешь ничё не понять, стоять.
1-й. Елисей между прочим  по свету скакал
Царевну младую везде он искал.
2-й.На рынках искал, и в клубах искал
Никто ему так ничего не сказал.
1-й.Не видел царевну никто и нигде
Наверно, подумал , что царевна в беде
2-й.Решил обратится к крутым он ребятам
Быть может они, хоть чего то там знают
Он Солнце нашёл, то потупило взор,
Елисей. Скажи ка на милость, кто царевну увёл?
Солнце .Я землю вижу всю всегда,
Но вот её
Я не встречало никогда,
Прости, пардон.
А ты у Месяца спроси, 
Он может знать, 
А я пошло, пора уж мне
Прилечь поспать.
(рэпэры и солнце уходят, выходит Месяц)
Елисей. Месяц, месяц, мой дружок,
Позолоченый рожок!
Ты встаешь во тьме глубокой,
Круглолицый, светлоокой,
И, обычай твой любя,
Звезды смотрят на тебя.
Аль откажешь мне в ответе?
Не видал ли где на свете
Ты царевны молодой?
Я жених ей
Месяц Друг ты мой,
Я уже подслеповат,  
И немного староват.
Не видал, скажу я честно,
Но спроси ещё у ветра!
Может видел он девицу,
 Мне позволь же удалится!(выходит)
(входит Ветер, в кожаной косухе)
Царевич. Ветер, ветер! Ты могуч,
Ты гоняешь стаи туч,
Ты волнуешь сине море,
Всюду веешь на просторе,
Не боишься никого,
Кроме бога одного.
Аль откажешь мне в ответе?
Не видал ли где на свете
Ты царевны молодой?
Я жених ее.
Ветер. Постой!
Ну чего такой ты буйный,
Там за речкой тихоструйной
Есть высокая гора,
В ней глубокая нора;
В той норе, во тьме печальной,
Гроб качается хрустальный
На цепях между столбов.
Не видать ничьих следов
Вкруг того пустого места;
В том гробу твоя невеста.
(Ветер уходит, Елисей плачет, поёт на мотив «Широка река»)
Елисей. Высока гора, глубока нора,
Не дойти к тебе, моя милая.
Тучи низкие прячут лунный свет,
Полететь бы мне, да вот крыльев нет.
Как к тебе дойти, как тебя найти
Как же мне тебя можно разбудить?
Где лекарства взять, чтоб тебя лечить?
Может быть тебя, можно вылечить?
(входит Золотая рыбка, поёт на тот же мотив)
Рыбка.Кто же тут ревёт,
Слёзы горькие,
В нашу воду льёт?
Ну бессовестный!
Я люблю, балбес,
Воду пресную!
Не соли ты мне
Жизнь воскресную!
Елисей.Ты кто такая? Что за зверь?
Не видишь, что в печали я теперь?
Рыбка.Меня не знаешь? Я царица местного пруда!
Желание любое я исполню без труда!
Хоть ты меня и разозлил,
Но чтобы слёзы тут не лил
Тебя доставлю в одно место,
Где знают, как помочь твоей невесте!
Ну что готов? Тогда лети!
На старт, вниманье, раз, два три!
(рыбка уходит, Елисей как будто гонимый ветром подходит к кулисам, оттуда выходят две цыганки)
1-я цыганка. Позолоти ручку, дорогой! Всю правду скажу!
Что было с тобой, где и как расскажу!
2-я цыганка.Ты ж знаешь, цыгане, честный народ!
Но только оплата теперь вся вперёд!
Елисей. Мне гадать совсем не надо!
Я и сам скажу вам правду.
Мне нужна вода живая.
Там царевна молодая
На горе, в гробу лежит.
Кто её мне оживит?
1-я цыганка (говорит 2-й) Царевна та с яблоком съела снотворного
Проспится, проснётся, но мы то проворные?
Скачаем с него мы сейчас золотишка.
2-я цыганка Поможем сейчас мы, конечно, братишка!
По старым рецептам я зелье варила,
Но стоит немало, и в том его сила!
Ты золота дай нам!
1-я цыганка. Да сыпь, не жалей!
2-я цыганка. Флакон забирай, и к царевне скорей!
(выходят рэпэры) 
1-й.Флакончик забрал он и помчался к невесте
2-й. И вскорости был Елисей наш на месте.
1-й. Он гроб там разбил, и зельем полил
2-й.Невесту свою он легко разбудил.
1-й.Домой они вместе вскоре вернулись
2-й. Царица увидя их сразу загнулась.
1-й.Но плакать за нею никто и не стал
2-й. А к свадьбе царевны украсили зал.
(на сцену выходят Царь, Царевна, Елисей)
Царь.(поёт на мотив «Премьер Министр» «Две минуты»)
Сказка закончилась, время прошло
Елисей. Вновь как всегда победило добро
Царевна.Сила любви может всё превозмочь
В чудо ты верь, это может помочь.
Ты взрослеть не спеши и со сказкой дружи
Сказка чудо поверь ,и бальзам для души 
Что сказали мы тут вам за пару минут,
Чтобы верили вы, а часы всё идут
(выходят все участники сказки)
Вместе.Две минуты, две минуты
Чтобы ,может быть, случилось чудо,
Две минуты, две минуты
Словно шанс из ниоткуда
Две минуты, две минуты
Чтобы ,может быть, случилось чудо,
Две минуты, две минуты
Чтобы воспеть любовь!

----------


## maknata

Русские пельмени
(сценарий защиты блюда национальной кухни)

(на сцену выходят 3 разбойника, поют на мотив песенки разбойников из «Бременских музыкантов»)
                        Говорят мы бяки-буки,
                        Как выносит нас земля!
                        Грабим мы везде и всюду
                        Бедняка и короля
                        Ой, ля-ля, ой ля-ля
                         Бедняка и короля!
1-й разбойник. Смотри-ка, дом стоит богатый!
2-й разбойник. Давай зайдём сюда, ребята!
3-й разбойник. И всё, что есть тут унесём!
                           С добычей будем мы! Ура! Живём!
(Стучат в дверь)

1-й разбойник. Ну-ка, милая хозяйка,
                          Побыстрее отворяй-ка!
2-й разбойник. Ждала или нет гостей
                          Всё на стол неси скорей!
3-й разбойник. Ну давай там, шевелись!
                          Видишь, гости заждались!
1-й разбойник. Может нет там никого?
                          Ты заглянь поди в окно…
2-й разбойник.  Есть ли нет, не всё ль равно…
                           Лишь бы было б там добро!
                           Грабить мы пришли, не жрать!
                           Ну, чего ещё нам ждать?
3-й разбойник.  Так! Ни слова о еде!
                            А не то тут быть беде!
                           За один сухой сухарь
                           Я завою на фонарь!
                           Эй, хозяйка, отворяй!
                           Всё что есть нам отдавай!
(дверь открывает Хозяйка)
Хозяйка.            Ну, чего вы здесь кричите?
                           Ладно, в дом уж заходите…
                           Я как раз тут стол накрыла,
                           И пельмени вам сварила!
  ( в сторону)     Я стряпуха хоть куда, 
                           не страшна така беда!
                           И не раз мои пельмени
                           Помогали непременно!
1-й разбойник.  Ты давай свои богатства,
                            Мы поделимся, по братски,
                            А поесть – всегда успеем!
                            Мы пришли сюда по делу!
2-й разбойник.  Брилиянты, жемчуга-
                           Всё что есть – тащи сюда!
Хозяйка.            Ну куда спешите, может
                           Угоститесь этим всё же?
(открывает крышку с горшочка с пельменями)
3-й разбойник.  Ой, пельмени, с пылу с жару…
                           Съем я их пожалуй пару!
(тянется за пельменями, ест, мечтательно закрывает глаза)
                         Если б ел всегда такое
                         Не дошёл бы до разбоя!
(садится к столу) Вы ребята, как хотите,
                         Без меня теперь живите.
                         Ну а я останусь здесь!
                         Буду я пельмени есть!
1-й разбойник. Дай попробую и я!
                          ( пробует пельмени)
                         Вкуснотища же, друзья!
                         (присаживается к столу)
                         Будешь ты нас так кормить-
                         Будем мы тебе служить!
2-й разбойник. Ну совсем с ума сошли!
                         Мы зачем сюда пришли?
                         Ну, чего расселись тут?
                         А они, смотри – жуют..
Хозяйка. ( поёт на мотив «Ой цветёт калина»)
                         Ой, не надо парень
                         Громко так кричать,
                         Лучше сам попробуй
                         Хоть пельмешек взять…
                         Сколько б не менялся
                         Мир и белый свет
                         А любовь к пельменям
                         Не проходит нет…
(2-й разбойник пробует пельмени, тоже подсаживается к столу)
Разбойники. (поют на тот же мотив)
                         Мы теперь разбоем 
                         да не будем жить!
                         Помогать хозяйке
                         Будем мы лепить.
                         Чудные пельмени
                          Будут на обед !
                         Ведь любовь к пельменям
                          Не проходит нет!
(Выходят Пельмени . поют на мотив «Напилася я пьяна»)
Пельмени.       Нас хозяйка лепила
                         Мясо в нас положила,
                         Мы ж хорошие,
                         Мы же вкусные
                         В нас огромная сила!
                         Мы разбойников страшных
                         Превратили в домашних.
                         Мы ж хорошие
                         Мы же вкусные
                        В чём и сила то наша!
(берут разбойников под руки и уводят , те забирают с собой горшок с пельменями)
Хозяйка. (обращается к зрителям)
                        Теперь вот думайте, гадайте
                         И лучшее из блюд вы выбирайте!

----------


## maknata

НОВОГОДНЯЯ СКАЗКА
(На сцену выходит дрожащий волк поёт на мотив «Премьер министр» «Синий иней»)

ВОЛК. Весь я синий-синий, весь заледенел,
Инеем покрылся, жрать я захотел у-у-у
Только нет тут, нет тут ничего-о.
Мой желудок воет, я за ним пою, 
Не ищу я счастья, а ищу еду я, у-у-у
За едою, как за синей птицей.
Ищу я лишь ее, мечту мою,
Лишь она одна мне нужна.
Ты, ветер, знаешь все, ты скажешь мне
Она, она, где она...

Припев:
Синий иней, синий иней,
Синий иней, синий иней,
                                                        Синий иней, синий иней
Ну что это такое? Три дня голодный хожу, ничего найти не могу! И никого! Живот уже к спине прилип! Кору на деревьях погрызть, что ли? Ну зайцы же это как то жрут!  (принюхивается) Ой, а что это так пахнет? (замечает Избушку на курьих ножках) Ах, какие окорочка аппетитные! (подходит к Избушке, поёт на мотив «Ах, какая женщина»
В этом сказочном лесу я
Я бродил о вас тоскуя
Вы теперь моя мечта поэта.
Возле дуба вот напртив
Ты стоишь вполоборота
Вся в луче ночного света
Так само случилось вдруг
Встретил вас и вдруг потух
Закружились мысли вдруг шальные
Ах, какие ножки вот, какие ножки вот,
 Мне б такие
Ах, какие ножки вот, какие ножки вот,
 Мне б такие

Избушка. (явно кокетничая) Ну вот, «вполоборота», сейчас опять начнётся «Избушка, избушка, повернись к лесу задом, ко мне передом!» В моём то возрасте, буду я вам вертеться, как танцовщица у шеста! Нет уж, буду стоять как стояла!
(поёт на мотив Н.Могилевская «Полюби меня такой»)

Я стою тут триста лет, я вертелась волчком
У меня уже артрит, у меня перелом
Полюби меня такой, полюби меня такой,
Полюби меня такой, какая я есть.

Полюби меня такой, полюби меня такой,
Полюби меня такой, какая я есть.


Волк.  Да стой как стоишь, даже с места не сходи! Ой, какие аппетитные ножки! Сейчас я их сьем! (кидается к избушке, избушка под звук заводящегося и отъезжающего автомобиля убегает, волк за ней)
(Входит компания Б.Яга, Леший, Кикимора и Кощей, тянут на верёвке связанную Ёлку, поют на мотив «Мурки»)
Б.Яга, Леший,  Кикимора,  Кощей

 По лесу ходили, по лесу бродили
Но такой красивой не нашли…
Зайца повстречали, у зайца отобрали
И теперь домой мы принесли
Елка, у нас красавица
Ёлка, нам очень нравится,
Ёлка не просто палочка…
Кощей Она мне нравится!

Кикимора. Ну вот, главный атрибут праздника  уже есть! Отпразднуем как следует!
Леший. Ну да, главный…  Сколько раз без ёлки праздновали, и нормльно, а вот что за праздник без…
Б.Яга. … баяна.. (изумлённо осматривается по сторонам) Я чёт не поняла, а где моя избушка?
Кощей. Спёрли, сволочи! На дрова разберут!
Ёлка. Ну вот, и зачем вы меня сюда принесли? Чё эт я , как дура, буду тут посреди поляны стоять, мёрзнуть?
(поёт на мотив Максим «Нежность»)

Какая наглость! Меня сюда 
вы привезли, зачем не знаю
Опять в сугробе мне стоять, хочу я праздник
Бесконечный, ещё не вечер
Больше не хочу стоять здесь я
Ветер щекотать будет где то!
В дом меня неси, шары вешай,
Бусы прицепи скорей мне!
Б.Яга. Ишь, раскомандовалась!  В дом! Я и сама в дом хочу! Да где ж его взять? Опять наверное кот за валерьянкой в  аптеку поехал!
(входит кот, тянет огромную рукавицу)
Кот.  Ну чуть что, так сразу кот! Да твоя избушка взбесилась, я сам из неё еле выпрыгнул на ходу! Сначала глазки, то бишь ножки волку строила, потом начала по лесу как угорелая носится. И откуда ж я знаю теперь, в какие края унесли её куриные ножки! Говорил я тебе, старая, не бери эти ножки «буша», заведут они тебя до самой Америки! Ну всё, я себе вот нашёл отдельную квартирку, тёплую. Буду теперь тут жить!
(кощей, Леший и Кикимора заглядывают в рукавицу)
Кощей.  Чё эт она у тебя такая растянутая?
Кикимора. Да кажись она и не пустая…
Леший. Тут уже кажись кто то живёт.
(из-за рукавицы под мелодию «Крейзи фрог» выскакивает лягушёнок)
Лягушенок. Чё варежки поразевали? Не видите, что ли, тут всё занято!
Кикимора.  Не, ну ты то чучело зелёное сейчас быстро отсюда вылетишь! А ну –ка марш на болото! Там тебе и место! (даёт лягушонку подзатыльник)
Лягушенок  Ты чё дерёшься? Я сейчас своих позову!
Леший (запуская руку в рукавицу и доставая оттуда зайца) хм, тут ещё кто то живёт?
Заяц   А вот и те изверги которые у меня ёлку отобрали! (поёт на мотив «Шоколадного зайца)

По дорожке нёс я ёлку чтоб красиво нарядить,
Но попалась эта банда, мою ёлку увели,
Мне обидно, очевидно, этот праздник пропадёт
Ну какой, скажи без ёлки будет праздник новый год.
Лиса. (выходит из рукавички, тоже поёт)                                                                    Милый зайка, ты не плачь ка, мы сейчас им скажем всё,
Будут знать, как портить праздник, лучший в мире новый год.
Медведь (выходит из рукавички, тоже поёт)                                                                   Кто тут зайца обижает, трогает моих друзей?
Ты запрыгаешь сейчас же выше кожаных мячей!
Я косолапый мишка, я добренький мальчишка, 
Я вешу тонну сто… о-о-о…
Я косолапый мишка, со мною не шути ка
А то ж могу того.. о-0-0.
Кощей  Кажись влипли!
Леший Ну кто ж знал кому он эту ёлку несёт!
(в это время с воплями и криками прибегает Избушка, прячется за Б.Ягу)
Избушка Караул! Спасите! Мне чуть ноги не сожрали!
Медведь  (ловит вбежавшего Волка) Волк, ты что ошалел? Ты чего на эти кривые ножки бросаешься? Ты что забыл кого мы в гости пригласили? Вот уж тогда оторвёмся и наедимся.
Волк Прости, Миша, от голода совсем одичал.
Ёлка Ну да, а про меня уже все забыли... Сколько я здесь буду стоять? Хочу в тёплый дом, хочу бусы, шары и гирлянды!
Лиса  Так вот же он, наш тёплый домик! (показывает на рукавицу)
Ёлка Чего? Чтоб я, лесная красавица, полезла в какую то рукавицу? Ну  уж нет, лучше я здесь замёрзну!
Б.Яга Так, будут решать старейшины! Коль мы тут все собрались, и ёлка у нас одна на всех, давайте встречать Новый год в моей избушке!
Ёлка (заглядывает в окошко избушки) Ой, а когда тут последний раз убиралось? Вы мне вместо бус паутины на ветки навешаете? Не хочу!!!
Кикимора А мы сейчас все вместе быстренько всё уберём!
Б.Яга  Ну-ка изба,  подь на место! (избушка становится возле кулис,  все кроме ёлки заходят за избушку,  оттуда начинают вылетать бумажки,  пустые консервные банки,  пластиковые бутылки и проч. Выходят Б.Яга с метлой, Кикимора с шваброй, остальные кто с чем, кто с веником, кто с тряпкой, поют на мотив Л.Долина «Погода в доме»)
Б.Яга  Сегодня в доме чисто убираем
Гостей мы рады видеть у себя
Кикимора  Скажу тебе я: господи помилуй
Да тут всего работы на полдня.
Вместе Главней всего – порядок в доме,
А всё другое –суета
Волк  (выходит с пустой кастрюлей и сковородкой)
Я жрать хочу, а ты всё моешь,
Ведь у тебя холодная плита
Медведь  Волк, ты опять о своём? Сейчас приедут три поросёнка, вот мы их и сожрём!
Лиса  А вот и гости дорогие, добро пожаловать!
(под мелодию «финской польки» входят три поросёнка)
Поросята Ярко светит солнышко
Птички песен не поют
По неведомым тропинкам
Поросята к вам идут.
На пути нам не встречайся
Ни медведь, ни серый волк!
Ждёт там нас и не дождётся
Наш любимый Дед Мороз! 
Волк  Еда пришла! Ура!!!
Поросята Как еда? Вы же нас в гости звали!
Медведь Для того и звали!
1-й поросенок нас Дед Мороз приглашал!
2-й просёнок И Снегурочка!
Лиса Да как бы не так! Это я вам звонила, с Михал Потапычем!
3-й поросёнок Караул! Убивают, живьём едят!
(под мелодию «Pan Dana – The Good ,The Bad» начинается «отлов поросят» в рапиде, входит Д.Мороз и Снегурочка)
Д.Мороз Стойте! Что здесь такое?
Снегурочка Деда, они кажись поросят слопать хотят!
Д.Мороз А вы знаете, что они символы наступающего года?
Снегурочка И если вы их сейчас сожрёте то только неудачи вас ждут в будущем году!
Все  Правда?
Снегурочка Правда!
Д.Мороз  Уж лучше уважьте почётных гостей, а я вам подкину, чего повкусней! (выкладывает из мешка продукты – курицу, колбасу, шампанское и проч.)
Б.Яга Ух ты! Вот это праздник! Ну тогда, прошу всех к столу! Я уже теперь добрая!
Кикимора Ведь Новый год это самый добрый и красивый праздник.
Кощей И пусть все неудачи останутся у вас в прошлом!
Д.Мороз (поёт( В.Сердючка «Новогодняя»)
Вы устали от забот? – всё пройдёт
Снегурочка 
Вам немножко не везёт? – всё пройдёт,
Все 
От чего душа поёт, тело просится в полёт ?
Новый Год, Новый Год, Новый Год…
От чего душа поёт, тело просится в полёт ?
Новый Год, Новый Год, Новый Год…

Пусть растопит в душах лёд,
Новый Год,
Все печали заметёт,
Новый Год,
Людям некогда скучать,
Скоро будем отмечать,
Новый Год, Новый Год, Новый Год…
А людям некогда скучать,
Скоро будем отмечать,
Новый Год, Новый Год, Новый Год…

----------


## maknata

немного на украинском.. ОСТРІВ КОХАННЯ
(голос за сценою) (На мотив «Остров невезения»  
Весь покритий зеленню
Абсолютно весь
Острів невідомий
В океані єсть
Там живуть нещасні
Люди-дикарі
Бо вони не знають
 Хто вони такі.
(на сцені інтер'єр індєйського племені - вігвами-курені, сидить вождь, курить трубку, входить жінка вождя)
Жінка вождя. О вождь! О повелитель мій!
О, Чінгачгук , великий змій!
Біда прийшла до нас у плем'я!
Синочка заберуть мого од мене!

Вождь. Замовки, скво! І думать не мішай.
Не бачиш, жінко - я в печалі!
На острів осінь вже прийшла,
А в мене не закінчені діла!
Банани ще на пальмах всі висять,
Кокосів у коморі штук із п'ять..
Ще томагавки треба нагострить..
Іди вже, я не хочу із тобою говорить!

Жінка вождя. От старий бевдзь, вже обкурився,
Чи може вже чогось напився?
Ти чуєш, що тобі кажу?
Наш любий син попав в біду!
Дивись, ось вже прийшла повістка,
Беруть синка служити в військо!
Вождь.А що я можу тут зробити?
Як треба - хай іде служити.

Жінка вождя. Ти з пальми впав? Чи втратив клепку?
Ти думаеш у війську легко?
Його там будуть зобижать.
Нє, треба шо то нам рішать!
 (співає на мелодію «За четыре моря»)
Слухай, ти казок тут не кажи
Чи ти вождь, чи просто балабол?
Треба нам, я знаю треба нам
Сина нам спасать, в армію не дать!
За чотири моря, за чотири сонця
Сина заберуть в нас,бідний мій синочок Петя!
Ти казав, що можеш все, що такий всесильний
Оказалось просто - ти старий тупий бездільник! 
(Жінка вождя виходить)

Вождь.  А може по спасінню план
Придумає великий наш шаман?
(виходить)
(входить шаман)

Шаман. (співає на мотив «Букет» Барикіна)
Я буду довго бубоном звеніть,
Мене боїться даже старий вождь,
Що їм скажу, то зроблять все вони,
Захочу я, накличу  сильний дощ
(потирає руки)  Сьогодні я зробив чимало!
Щоб з племені кудись Петра забрали..
Ну це ж позор для племені, їй богу!
Ну де взяли цього небогу?
І все йому, банани, й ананаси
За що йому ці прибамбаси?
І що за ім'я? От, лепетя,
Він син вождя і раптом - Петя?
Раніше все несли мені,
Я був шановний чоловік,
Тепер же все йому й йому...
За що, ніяк я не пойму?
Ну, з воєводою я вже договорився,
Так що щасливо, Петю, не барися!
А це ще що за хоровод?
Куди спішить це так народ?
(на сцену виходить плем'я на мотив Сердючки «Девочки, любите мальчиков»)
Вождь. Шамане, справа тут така,
Хотять забрати сина у війська.
Ти нашамань там щось йому,
А я вже не залишусь у долгу..

Шаман. ( в сторону) Ну що, прийшли? Тепер я поквитаюсь,
За всі образи відіграюсь.
Згадаю як мене мов дурака
Заставили на бубоні вистукать гопака,
Бо Петя спати не хотів,
І всіх до сказу він довів.
(до вождя) Це справа дуже не легка,
Не знаю, як спасти Петра...

Вождь. Тоді хай думає все плем'я!
Негайно всіх, сюди до мене!
(плем'я сіло навколо вождя з шаманом, під звук метроному думають)

1-й. Я чув у військо хворих не беруть.
Може йому зламати ногу як-нібудь?

2-й. А може заховаємо його подалі?
І скжемо що тут його і не бувало?

3-й. А може воєводу підкупить?
Чи легше вже його убить?

Вождь. Замовкніть всі! І з вас немає толку!
Давай, шамане, гупай в балаболку.
Давай, шамань, бо я тебе приб'ю,
Ти ж в нас шаман - от і відводь біду!
(шаман гепає в бубон, чути звук падіння, виходить циганка)

Циганка. Ой, здається я упала..
А куди це я попала?

Шаман. А це ще шо за екземпляр?
Хотів я грому і пожар..

Циганка. Ну раз попала, треба виживать.
Кому скажіть вам погадать?
(До вождя)Ой, ручку лиш мені позолоти
І я скажу все що захочеш ти!
Вождь.Хоч я не знаю, хто і звідки ти
Скажи лишень, як сина вберегти?

Циганка. Я бачу все, оце твоя дорога,
Клади сюди скоріше золотого.
Ну а тепер, скажу я прямо,
У тебе є велика тайна!
Про неї ти і сам не знаеш,
Та от чого вже не сховаеш.
Про все я потім росскажу,
А зараз відверну біду, 
Тобі його негайно треба одружить
І будете ви в щасті й мирі жить.

Вождь. Чи чули всі? негайно геть від мене,
Біжіть, шукайте наречену!
(всі розбігаються)
А ми тоді йдемо до сина-
Хай вибира собі дружину. 

(виходять)

(На авансцені)Шаман.Ну от, цього ще не хватало?
Де провидіння цю циганку взяло?
Ну що мені тепер робити?
Ну як мені всіх надурити?

(з другого боку сцени виходить циганка)
Циганка. А цей шаман іще той фрукт!
Здається заправляє він усім отут.
А ти Шаман, чого тут забарився?
Чого шамане зажурився?
(бере руку шамана) Я знаю в чом твоя печаль,
Ти хочеш здихаться Петра.

Шаман (злякано) Тобі до того що таке?
Іди вже, не чіпай мене.

Циганка. Це ж ти усе отак підстроїв,
І сам не знаєш, що накоїв.
Ось розкажу вождю, і він тебе згноїть!
Шаман. Не треба, я прошу, цього робить!

Циганка. Пообіцяй мене додому повернути,
То зможу я тобі добром все обернути!
Шаман. Звичайно поверну, як тільки скажеш,
Але, вождю ти не розкажеш?

Циганка. Ну добре, все по моєму роби,
І вийдем ми сухими із води.

(виходять, відкривається занавіс, на сцені сидить син вождя Петя,вдітий як козак, біля нього мамка -годувальниця)
Мамка-годувальниця. Ще ложку за маму, ще ложку за тата!
Ну з'їж же ще трошки, тут вже не багато!

Петя. Цієї бридоти я з'їв вже немало
Не хочу я каші, а хочу я сала!
(на мотив «Підманула» співає)
Я не хочу вже бананів,
 я не хочу ананасів,
Погукайте шамана,
хай дасть сала з кабана.
Ти ж моє миле сало,
Ти ж моє дороге
Ну чого ж тебе так мало
А без тебе все не те
(заходить жінка вождя)

Мамка-годувальниця. Петя знову вередує,
Знов за салом він жалкує,
Я не знаю, як тут буть,
Чим таким його запхнуть?

Жінка вождя. Як дитині йти служить?
Він не зможе там прожить.

Петя. Як служить? Служить не хочу!
Я уже жениться хочу.
Осінь - підходяща пора року,
Та і я вже парубок нівроку!
(входить 1-й індєєць)

1-й. З усього острова дівчат зібрав.
Тобі доставив - вибирай!
(виходять три красуні- перевдягнуті хлопці,)

1	ша. За сина вождя я хоч зараз піду!
Мене вибирай, я тебе полюблю!
Для тебе я буду ось так танцювать
І пісню про море я буду співать!

2-га.А я залізу на найвищу пальму
Дістану найсмачнішого банана!

3-тя. А я збиратиму ракушки
Люблю усякі побрякушки!

 (співають на мотив «Листья желтые»)
Ми тебе любити будем, ми тебе любити будем,
Так і знай, так і знай,
Ти коханий наш,ти наш любий 
вибирай, вибирай
Осінь знов прийшла на цей чудовий острів,
Це пора весіль, ця чарівниця осінь
І од неї нам нікуди не сховаться,
Петю, Петю ну давай вже женихаться

Петя. (ховається за мамок) Ой, які вони страшні,
І які гидкі пісні!
Ні,таких дівчат не хочу!
З ними я з ума зіскочу!
(дівчат виганяють, разом з індєйцем)

(входить 2-й індєєц)
2-й. Я на своїй легкій пірогі зганяв в америку якусь
І вам привіз таку гєрлу.

(виходить сексапільна дівчина (перевдягнений хлопець)
Гєрла. Хелоу, бебі! Де жених?
Чого це ти отам притих?
Мені казали син царя,
Що, мов неміряно бабла..
А тут опудало якесь..
Везіть негайно мене геть!
Петя. Та зачекай, моя красуня,
Ось мамка тут тобі бананчиків підсуне,
А хочеш, салом поділюсь!
Тільки зі мною залишись!
Гєрла(Співає на мотив «Глюкози» «Невеста»)
Що це таке, я не буду його
Я знаю точно мій принц, я чекаю його
Конєшно дёргаюсь потроху, може він не знайде
Хоча гадалка нагадала що він точно прийде
Все, скоріше по машинам і тікаємо отсюда, а..
Звідки узяв, от туди і вези,
Не залишусь ні на мить , ти на це і не жди
Ти такий же поганючий, я не хочу тебе
И те що влипла я по пояс тут бачили всі
Я роблю скоріше ноги, отаке вам гран мерсі!
Не буду чессно, чесно, чесно твоя
Твоя нєвєста, чесно, чесная я.
Не буду чессно, чесно, чесно твоя
Твоя нєвєста, чесно, чесная я.
(Тягне індєйця за руку і виходить)

Жінка вождя. Та нам таких як ти й не треба!
Хіба неправду какжу, Петя?

Петя. Ну що ж це діється таке?
Ніхто не любить тут мене.
Ну чом я не такий як всі?

(входить циганка)
Циганка.Дай, погадаю на руці!
Нічого тут немає дивного, 
Тебе поплутали дитиною.
Летів лелека із тобою в Україну,
А другий ніс сюди дівчину.
Зустрілися, присіли відпочити,
Знайшлося що поїсти і попити.
Ну так вже там між ними сталося
Що ненароком клунки помінялися.
Так от, ти родом є козак,
Ба на тобі є спеціальний знак.(показує на оселедця)

(входить вождь) 
Вождь. Та що таке! Не хочу цього чути!
Цього ніяк не може бути!
У мене син, мій рідний синка
Моя улбюблена кровинка!
 Кому ж я владу передам?
Е, ні, його я не віддам!
Циганка. Так ось же є у вас повістка-
Відправить сина вам до війська.
А от уже дочку
Туди ніяк не заберуть.
Дочку б за Петю віддали,
І всі щасливі ви були б!

Жінка вождя. Так де ж її тепер шукать?

Циганка. Про це шаман повинен знать!

(входить шаман)
Шаман. Нє, от цього як раз не знаю..
(вождь замахується на нього)
Хоча, як треба пошукаю..
(стукає в бубон)

----------


## maknata

з грюкотом виходить Сердючка)
Сердючка.Та шо ж це робиться такоє?
Хто вам таке скажіть позволив?
Зірвали прямо з-за стола, 
І де скажіть ви мій бокал?
О господі! Оце мені усе це сниться,
Чи та бутилка справді лишня?

Вождь (шаману) Вертай її скоріш назад!

Шаман. Не можу, хай вже тут гуля.

(входить 3-й індєєц) 
3-й індєєц Я мабуть весь світ пройшов,
Таки здається щось знайшов.
(входить дівчина)

Петя. О! Ця красуня моя доля!
Навік залишусь я з тобою!
Чому тебе раніше не стрічав?
За тебе б я життя віддав!

Дівчина. Зростала я на Україїні милій,
Птахів я проводжала в вирій
Та відчувала, десь моя родина

Вождь. Оце і є моя дитина!
Жінка вождя. А як же Петя? Що він вже не наш?

Циганка. Петя буде зятем вашим!
Сердючка. Так буде в нас тепер весілля?
А де горілка? Чи яке п'єте ви зілля?

Циганка. Ну, все тепер в вас по другому,
Мені тепер пора додому.

Шаман.А може ти лишишся,? будь мені жоною
Я гори всі зверну разом з тобою!

Циганка.А й справді, де мене ще не було?

Сердючка. Гуляй душа, щоб чуло все село!


Ну ось прийшла любов - ми раді їй,
Ну ось прийшла любов - щасливі всі
І казка наша ось дійшла кінця
Щасливого і доброго кінця

А осінь жбурляє листя
І щастя твоє близько
І хочемо ми всім вам побажать
Всім вам!

Девочки, любіть же мальчиків,
Мальчики, любіть же дєвочок,
І прийде  любов нежданая,
И будет все у Вашій жизні хорошо!
Я знаю точно.
Дєвочки, любіть же мальчиків,
Мальчики, любіть же дєвочок,
Бо любов - вона чудова річ,
Влюбишся і  не любить уже нельзя!

----------


## maknata

КАРТИНКИ З ЯРМАРКИ
АВТОР.Вже курличуть журавлі
Листя пожовтіло.
Осінь ходить по землі,
Літо відлетіло.
Опустіли вже поля
І сади й городи.
І куди ж усе дівать?
Повні вже комори!
То ж збирався у повіті
Ярмарок в неділю
Щось продати, щось купити
Їхали туди й ходили.
Хтось ще з вечора в суботу
Місце щоб зайняти
Не біда, що довелося
Там й заночувати.
І на ярмарку уже
Всі вози – рядами!
І чого ж на тих возах
Їй богу немає!
Ще з вечора поз*їзджались,
Дехто вже торгує,
Хтось іще чекає ранку,
Товар сторожує.
Бо між возами уже
Циганча шниряє
Щось поцупить,
А кому – пісню заспіває...
(циганча підходить до одного з возів)
ЦИГАНЧА.Дайте, дядьку п*ятака!
Що вам , дядьку жалко?
Або дайте ковбаси!
І сала додайте!
(намагається поцупити щось із воза)
1 КУМ. Ти куди ,малий злодюжко,
Тютюн в мене цупиш?
Підростеш, заробиш гроші –
Прийдеш тоді й купиш!
(на другому возі прокидається другий кум)
2 КУМ. Куме, чуєш, чи то ти?
Не впізнав, їй богу!
Кожух наче і не твій
Так твій наче голос!

1 КУМ.Точно куме, оце я!
Тютюном торгую..
А ти де?
2 КУМ.Та ще з обіду
Із вином стою я..
1 КУМ. Як торгівля?
2 КУМ. Та ніяк..
Ніхто не підходить..
Навіть он, п*яничка дяк
Стороной обходить..
1 КУМ. Мабуть в вас гірке вино?
( намагається набрати вина, але 2 кум не дає йому)
2 КУМ. Чи ж я куме знаю?
Тільки вистигне воно
Жінка заховає..
Не дала, собаче плем*я,
Навіть скуштувати!
Лиш залишила мене
Отут торгувати..
І поміряла ж усе
До малої чарки!
Дайте куме тютюну
На одну цигарку!
(тягне руку до тютюну, але перший кум відстороняє її)
1 КУМ. Що ви, куме! Боронь біг!
Не маю я права..
Бо учиниться мені
Велика розправа!
Жінка, стерво ач яке,
Все їй грошей мало
До стеблиночки тютюн
Всей порахувала..
Не дай господи мені
Хоч понюшку взяти..
Ох, несолодко тоді
Буду почуватись..
АВТОР. Посідали, надулись,
Мов сичі на вітер.
Та й за голови взялись:
Що ж його робити?
1 КУМ. Слухай, куме, я згадав!
Є в мене заначка.
Я від жінки заховав
Аж цілу троячку!
Тож налий мені вина
На усі ці гроші!
( 2кум взяв гроші, налив вина, покрутив горшй в руці, простягає куму)
2 КУМ. А ти дай мені тютюн!
Ач який хороший!
Мені жінка що казала?
Пити зась свого вина!
Про тютюн же не згадала,
Як куплю – то ж не біда?
( 1 кум взяв гроші, відсипав тютюну)
АВТОР. Посідали, вино п*ють,
Цигарки скрутили..
Скоро випили усе,
І тютюн скурили.
1 КУМ. Мав від жінки я наказ
Тютюн продавати.
Але сам його ні-ні,
Не можу чіпати.
Але, куме, як подумать
І чесно сказати
Маю ж з виторгу і я
Щось собі узяти?
Цю троячку, я по праву
Чесно заробив..
Тож скажу їй чисту правду :
Трішечки пропив..
(простягає гроші куму, той наливає вина)
2 КУМ.Отож куме, й я про те ж..
Дайте тютюну!
Жінка злюща, але всеж
Я її люблю..
(простягає гроші куму, той насипає йому тютюну)
АВТОР.Так до ранку «торгували»
Розмови точили..
Вранці скінчилось вино,
І тютюн скурили.
1 КУМ. Оце , куме, слава богу
Товар продали..
2 КУМ. А там , бачте вже додому
Просяться воли...
1 КУМ. Та хай трошки ще потерплять..
Підемо в шинок,
Те , що спродались приллємо,
Пустимось в танок!
АВТОР. Обнялися, поплелися,
Затягнули пісню...
Що, не вірите? Бувають 
І такі артисти!

----------


## maknata

Вечори на хуторі біля Диканьки

(Солоха прибирається в себе в хаті)
-	Тут здається все в порядку
Нікого немає,
Доки син мій повернеться
Ще й поприбираюсь..
Хоч той дяк усіх сьогодні
На кутю збирає
До Солохи, до вдовиці
Хтось та й завітає!
Страви всі вже на столі,
Шторочки чистенькі
Ой, а це що за мішки?
Із вугіллям! Ненько!
Це Вакула їх приніс,
Хай і прибирає!
Наче мені окрім них
Справ не вистачає!
(стук у двері, Солоха відчиняє, входить Чорт)
ЧОРТ,Ну й морозна нині ніч!
Ото змерз, як цуцик!
В мене глянь, он навіть хвіст
Кочергой зігнувся..
Тож пусти погріться трохи..
Може й поцілуєш?
(намагається поцілувати, Солоха відвертається)
Що ж ти любочко, Солохо,
Своїми гидуєш?
СОЛОХА.Грійся, Чорте, я ж тебе
В ніч не виганяю..
Ну а що до поцілунків..
Собі ціну знаю.
ЧОРТ.Як не станеш ти моєю
Піду і втоплюся..
А як хочеш, я манер
Хороших навчуся!
(танець Солохи з Чортом, після танцю стук у двері, Чорт злякано озирається, Солоха вказує йому на мішок, куди він і ховається)
СОЛОХА.Хто там, хто там?
Вже іду!Почекайте трохи!
ГОЛОВА. Добрий вечір, святий вечір,
Дорога Солоха!
Оце йшов собі  я тихо
На кутю до дяка,
Але ж треба, як на лихо
Заметіль згялася...
А у вас віконці світло,
Наче в небі зірка..
СОЛОХА.В мене знайдеться для вас
Чарочка горілки!
Як же пана голову,
Важную персону
Я у себе не прийму
Із хлібом і соллю!
(стук у двері, голос дяка)
Разлюбєзная Солохо,
Коли ваша ласка
Отворітє ваши двєрі!
ГОЛОВА. Оце тобі трясця!
Ти сховай мене скоріш,
Щоб він не побачив!
Я, дасть бог, тобі колись
Сторицей віддячу!
СОЛОХА.Он мішок лежить..
Мерщій у нього стрибайте!
(Голова залазить у мішок, Солоха йому допомагає)
Та присядьте, й капелюха
Свого заховайте! 
(Солоха впускає дяка)
Йосип Никифорович!
Проходьте, сідайте!
Яким вітром вас занесло?
Все розповідайте!...
ДЯК.Я сєгодня ждал гостей,
На кутю, вєчєрю..
Так нікто і нє прішол..
Я – у вашей двєрі!..
О, дражайшая Солоха!
Мнє спросить позвольте!
Єто что у вас такоє?
СОЛОХА. Та рука ж, панотче!
ДЯК.Ну а єто что такоє?
Моя ніжна фея?
СОЛОХА.Тож намисто, а під ним
Наче ж моя шия!
ДЯК.(співає на мотив «Ти ж мій цьом –цьомчику»
О разлюбєзная, 
Самая нєжная, 
Ви совєршенная 
Фєя любві!
Вас ліцезреющім
Ви наслаждєніє!
Ну ви позволітє к вам подойті?
СОЛОХА.(співає на той же мотив)
Ви мені лестите,
Словами пестите,
Отче звабливий, як вам не гріх?
Як хтось узнає,розтеліпає,
То все село нас підніме на сміх!
ДЯК. Ви за то нє бєспокойтєсь!
Я порядний чоловік..
Єто что у вас такоє?(показує на груди)
(стук у двері, голос Чуба)
ЧУБ.Є хтось дома, а чи ні?
ДЯК.Боже мой! Спасайтє душу!
Заховайтє мене десь!
Шоб нас з вами нє увідєл
Ні єдіний чєловєк!
(дяк лізе під стіл)

СОЛОХА.Отче, ноги виглядають!
А тепер уже рука!
Та куди ж ви в піч полізли?
Он залазьте до мішка!
І сидіть щоб ані звуку!
Ні гу-гу, а ні телень!
Йду вже, йду і відчиняю,
Свічку я візьму лишень!
(входить Чуб)
ЧУБ. Вечір добрий в вашій хаті!
Чи нам раді, а чи ні?
Зустрічайте чим багаті!
Бачу страви на столі.
Ти мене і не чекала?
Може вже когось приймала?
Співом, сміхом забавляла?
А тепер десь заховала?
СОЛОХА. І не сором вам патякать
На порядну жінку?
ЧУБ. Та шуткую, я шуткую..
Ось налий чарчинку!
(стук у двері. Голос Вакули)
ВАКУЛА.Відчини!
ЧУБ. Хтось у двері стука!
СОЛОХА. Це мій син!
ЧУБ.А щож це буде
Як він нас застука?
Ти сховай мене мерщій,
Запхни куди хочеш!
Ні за що не покажусь
Я йому на очі!
СОЛОХА. Он в кутку стоять мішки,
Залізайте просто!
(Чуб залазить в мішок, Солоха зав*язує, виходить на авансцену)
Отакі то у Солохи
Були славні гості!
(кланяється, завіса)

----------


## maknata

Ну а это стихи... если понравятся - потом будут ещё))

Где-то там, среди созвездий,
Среди малых и больших,
Бродят белые медведи,
Улыбается малыш..
Может есть у нас соседи,
Только как к ним долететь?
Может быть сейчас на небо
Смотрит звёздный мой сосед.
Это он с звезды далёкой
Лучик шлёт мне золотой.
Может быть меня зовёт он
В незнакомый город свой?
По лучу как по дорожке
Быстро к звёздам я пойду,
Обязательно, конечно
Там друзей себе найду!
Сложим песенку простую
О вселенной, о друзьях
И на звёздах нарисуем
Нашей дружбы добрый знак!

*********************************************************
Я останусь с тобою
Доброй светлой мечтою,
В счастье узкой тропою
Зашагаем с тобою.
А уйду – не оставлю в беде!
Ты меня позови…
Я с тобою везде..
**********************************************************
Я не хочу просить любви,
Я не из тех кто просит!
Я не хочу просить тебя,
Чтоб ты меня не бросил!
Люблю тебя, и не скрываю это.
Ноя уйду, осилив боль.
Уйду в седую пыль рассвета
И в тот же день убью свою любовь.
Озлобленной на мир, увы, не стану,
Мне хватит доброты для всех людей.
Как прежде буду верить я обманам
С надеждой на любовь, и верою в людей…
Как говорят французы «Се ля ви»
И от неё нам никуда не деться..
Поют как прежде для влюблённых соловьи,
И убегают юные из детства..
Но только я совсем уже не та…
Моя душа как выжатый лимон..
В ней очень много места занимает пустота
И горькая, прошедшая любовь..
Спасибо за обман, спасибо за любовь,
За всё, за всё что от тебя я получила…
За то, что было весело с тобой
Огромное спасибо тебе, милый..

**********************************************************
Хочу сгореть твоею сигаретой,
Хочу по свету разлететься пеплом..
Зажги меня, зажги во мне любовь.
Ведь я твой мир, я небо над твоею головой!
Зажги меня и сам сгори со мною!
В безумном  пламени хочу гореть с тобою!
Но ты не бойся, я мешать тебе не буду,
И на пути твоём не стану..
И хоть с тобою я повсюду,
Как человек я для тебя растаю..
Я буду облаком на небе,
Я буду перелётной птицей.
Твоим я буду хлебом,
Твоей я стану мыслью…

----------


## Элен

> Долго думала - выставлять ли?  Это не песни, это в основном сценарии, но их то я и пишу больше всего. Кое что уже выставляла на старом форуме, но в другом разделе... А творчество это или нет - судить вам:rolleyes:


Ещё  какое  творчество :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   такие  сценарии  сочинить  сможет  далеко  не  каждый!!! :Aga:   И   помощь  огромная  тем,кому  пригодится.
О  любви  стихотворение  понравилось. Кажется, о  ней  уже  всё  написано, ан  нет... находятся  такие, кто  как-то  по  новому  может  описать  это  чувство.:smile:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ещё какое творчество такие сценарии сочинить сможет далеко не каждый!!! И помощь огромная тем,кому пригодится.
> О любви стихотворение понравилось. Кажется, о ней уже всё написано, ан нет... находятся такие, кто как-то по новому может описать это чувство.


Я могу только подтвердить сказанное! :Aga:   :Aga:  

Наташенька! Ещё хочу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Элен*,
*Звёздочка*, спасибо за добрые слова))



> Ещё хочу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Я иногда ловлю себя на мысли
Что я стихами просто мыслю.
Да только быстро, на бегу,
И записать их не всегда могу.
Но вот, Танюш, специально для тебя
На часик отложила все дела,
Подробно мысли записала,
Стишков немного накрапала.
Ну не стихи, а так, стишата...
Рождаются они, как в подполе мышата,
В большом количестве  и скоро...
Ну это не поэзия, а так.. полова)))
а перлы настоящие рождаются не так...
Бывает в душу западёт какой пустяк,
Мешает жить, мешает спать,
И от себя не хочет отпускать.
Так мыслями, как перламутром обрастая
Из пустяка вдруг жемчуг вырастает.
Страданием его шлифуешь не один ты день,
Не ешь, не спишь, снуёшь как тень.
И лишь до дна испивши чашу эту
Напишешь стих - и чувствуешь себя поэтом)))

Ну а вот что сегодня накарябала))

Белым бело вокруг, белым бело…
Твои следы позёмкой замело.
Ушёл ты в предрассветном сумраке один
Мой бог, мой властелин, мой господин.
Мне реки вспять не повернуть,
И никогда тебя мне не вернуть.
Белым бело вокруг, белым бело…
Что было – навсегда ушло.
Кричу я в гулкой тишине:
Вернись, ты очень, очень нужен мне,
Я без тебя умру, как ангел падший,
Вернись, мне сердце не отдавший!
Белым бело вокруг, белым бело…
На прахе вырастет быльё.
Цветок любви не распустившись
Засохнет, голову склонивши.
Зачем,скажи среди зимы
С тобой случайно повстречались мы?
Зачем среди сверкающих снегов
Сказал ты мне так много слов?
Белым бело вокруг, белым бело…
Ну как теперь забыть его?
Исчадье ада или ангел неземной?
Не уходи, побудь , прошу, со мной.
Но оборвались вдруг мои слова…
Ты навсегда ушёл… Да, навсегда!
**********************************************************
Растрепал мне косы ветер-шалунишка,
Расплескал в глаза мне неба синеву.
Ведь сказал сегодня мне смешной мальчишка:
« Я к тебе сегодня вечером приду!»
Искры засверкали в озорных глазёнках,
Весело, задорно мне он подмигнул.
Что же принесёшь ты мне смешной мальчонка -
Счастье или горе, радость иль беду?
Попрошу у речки блеска я для глаз,  
Попрошу у пчёлки мёда я для губ
Мне цветы подарят нежный аромат
Я к тебе на встречу с радостью иду.
Ветер-шалунишка нам сыграет вальс,
И поют все птицы в том саду для нас.
Вихрем закружилась, в омут с головой!
Поцелуй скорее, милый мальчик мой!

**********************************************************

Люди, как звёзды на небе ночном:
Зажигаются, и когда-то гаснут.
Кто-то тлеть лишь способен, а кто-то огнём
Озаряет полнеба ясным.
Кто-то спутник, в тени звезды,
Кто-то карлик злобный и чёрный.
Но на звёздной карте судьбы
Только свой  нам путь уготован.
Не хочу я пролететь бесславно
На земле не оставив свой след,
За собой только кучу золы оставив…
Я хочу очень ярко гореть
Не звездою –гигантом зажглась я,
Я лишь маленький метеорит.
Но и это немало для счастья-
Пусть не долго, но ярко прожить!
И когда над пустыней страданья
Пролетела я ярко горя
И исполнила чьё-то желанье
Значит жизнь прожила я не зря.

********************************************************
Мы никогда не встретимся с тобой…
Разлучены безмолвия рекой.
Душа пуста, на сердце боль-
Мы никогда не встретимся с тобой!
Одна ошибка, и одно лишь слово-
И приговор, звучащий так сурово:
Ты никогда не будешь мой,
Мы никогда не встретимся с тобой.
Ты далеко, в чужой стране,
И только фотографии остались мне…
Наказаны навеки мы судьбой –
Мы никогда не встретимся с тобой…
Хочу обнять тебя, поцеловать,
О боже, как хочу тебе сказать:
«Ты мой, лишь только мой…»
Но.. мы никогда не встретимся с тобой!
Любовь сильна, но и бессильна
А в памяти осталось твоё имя.
Меня убьёт тупая боль-
Мы никогда не встретимся с тобой….

**************************************************

Зачем живу на свете я?
Работа, дом, своя семья…
Ну что ещё для счастья надо?
И этому должна бы быть я рада.
Но, чувствую, ещё не всё успела
Я сделать в жизни то, чего хотела.
Я не могу спокойно жить.
Но разве мир могу я изменить?
Ну почему всё время мне не ймётся,
Ну почему спокойно не живётся?
Ну почему я не могу пройти спокойно
Когда другому человеку больно?
Ну почему я лезу в перепалки
Когда суют кому-то под колёса палки?
Ну почему бездомных всех котят
Я подбираю, всех подряд?
Меня ругают, говорят: «Не лезь!
Не обогреешь мир ты весь!»
Но разве, если поделюсь теплом
Кусочек мира не согрею я добром?
Пусть не всегда мне тем же отвечают,
И пусть в душе мне раны оставляют,
Я не могу иначе – просто так живу.
Ведь жизнь прекрасна, я её люблю!

***************************************************

Зима засыпала снегами
Всё то, что было между нами.
И позади осталось лето,
Что озаряло нас счастливым светом.
Далёкий мой, любимый мой,
Как было хорошо тогда с тобой.
Как мы друг друга страстно целовали,
О новых встречах мы с тобой мечтали.
Далёкий мой, любимый мой!
Я навсегда запомню голос твой.
Я умираю от разлуки,
Я вспоминаю твои руки,
Твои глаза я вспоминаю…
Я без тебя здесь умираю!
Далёкий мой, любимый мой!
Ты просто ангел неземной,
Ты след звезды в моей судьбе
Ты просто очень, очень нужен мне!
Далёкий мой, любимый мой,
Я навсегда запомню образ твой.
Пройдёт зима, настанет лето,
И встретимся опять с тобой мы где-то.
Любовь сильна, границ не знает!
Пусть грусть моя с ветрами улетает.
Далёкий мой, любимый мой!
Опять мы встретимся с тобой,
Под шёпот волн, под шум прибоя
Мы будем счастливы с тобою.
Далёкий мой, любимый мой
Я жизнь отдам за миг с тобой!

----------


## maknata

Ндя.. ждала.. ждала чего? хвалебных од? да мне они не надо... 
ну просто бы хоть слово кто сказал.. 
Скажу себе - закрой своё хлебало! 
Твой номер шесть! А ну -ка марш назад!!!

----------


## Элен

*maknata*, вот  это  ты  мастерица  стишки  слагать... Звездульке  настрочила  так  скоренько.
Больше  всего  понравилось  мне  твоё  стихотворение: 
Зачем живу на свете я? О  жизни   правильно  и  потому, что  узнаю  себя  в  некоторых  строках...
Ведь жизнь прекрасна, я её люблю!
Пиши, буду  ждать  твоих  жизненных  стихов.  :Aga:  Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Элен*,
 Спасибо, за добрые слова!))) Как напишу чёт новенькое - выставлю обязательно))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Но вот, Танюш, специально для тебя
> На часик отложила все дела,
> Подробно мысли записала,
> Стишков немного накрапала.


Наташенька, родная, ну дела!
Ты где такую рифму для меня нашла?
Мне красоты такой вовек не написать!
Ну поэтесса! Ну не сесть мне и не встать!

Спасибо за заботу и за ласку!
Быть может напишу  я скоро сказку.
А в ней тебя я буду восхвалять,
Хочу с тебя пример всегда я брать!

Твои советы мне дороже жемчугов!
Не надо ни конфет, ни пирогов!
Мне б классные стихи посочинять!
Души порыв хоть как- нибудь унять!

На этом попрощаюсь я с тобой,
И до обеда будешь ты иметь покой.
Потом я снова возвращусь домой, 
Усталой, но счастливой, и шальной!

Приду на форум, 
Буду снова я флюдить
Не сможешь ты меня остановить!
:tongue:  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Звёздочка*,
 :Oj:   :flower: :smile:

----------


## Твоя_Любимая

*maknata*,
 прекрастно!! :Aga:

----------


## Umka

> Где-то там, среди созвездий,
> Среди малых и больших,
> Бродят белые медведи,
> Улыбается малыш..
> Может есть у нас соседи,
> Только как к ним долететь?
> Может быть сейчас на небо
> Смотрит звёздный мой сосед.
> Это он с звезды далёкой
> ...


Это про нас со *Звёздочкой* стих :smile: 




> Ндя.. ждала.. ждала чего? хвалебных од? да мне они не надо... 
> ну просто бы хоть слово кто сказал.. 
> Скажу себе - закрой своё хлебало! 
> Твой номер шесть! А ну -ка марш назад!!!


Вот это ты зря, стихи замечательные. Сценарии не осилил, там много труда, но к сожалению нет столько времени, чтобы вникать. Вот и Танюшка уже на меня обижается, что в Буримэ не захожу :o)
Молодец Наташа, очень талантливо пишешь!!!!  :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Лада

*maknata*,
 Осень красивые стихи!!!!! Очень понравилось! Ждем продолжения!

----------


## mark kalman

*maknata*,PROSTO SUPER,TALANTISHE :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Твоя_Любимая

нет слов !!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*maknata*,
Молодчинка!!!!! Так держать!  :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*Твоя_Любимая*,
*Umka*,
*Лада*,
*Mazaykina*,
 Спасибо за отзывы!:smile:  Я раньше практически никому не показывала свои стихи, только сценарии.Теперь буду выставлять всё что напишу на ваш суд - вы добрые судьи :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## bobsan

*maknata*,
 стихи действительно супер класс!!!!
давай еще!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Это про нас со Звёздочкой стих


Да уж, Олежа, таких стихов нам с тобой никто кроме Натуси не посвящал. :Aga:  :rolleyes: 

Наташенька, ты прелесть!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Звёздочка*,
*bobsan*,
Танюш, Сашунь! Хотелось бы вас порадовать, но настроение сёдни никудышнее.. :Tu:   Такие же и стихи из меня попёрли... Постараюсь на будущее исправиться..

****************************************************
 Как надоело сильной быть!
Как хочется избавиться от этого проклятья!
Как надоело боль любить, 
Как излечить любви заклятье?
Как просто хочется любить,
С улыбкой, ощущеньем счастья просыпаться..
Как хочется про всё забыть,
От прошлой жизни отказаться....
Ножом по венам резануть,
И медленно стекая кровью
Спросить: - А кто нибудь
Вот так заражен был любовью?...
*************************************
Останусь ли я где-то следом последним?
останусь ли я где-то снегом весенним?
Останусь ли я где-то в памяти чьей-то?
Останусь ли я среди всех человеком?
********************************************
Я улечу в заоблачные дали
Туда, где словно песня крики журавлей,
Туда, где призрачными стали
Те капли надоедливых дождей...
Я там забуду о тебе, 
Твоё я имя позабуду,
И там, наперекор судьбе,
Вдали от всех счастливой буду...

----------


## Anton

*maknata*,
Ознакомился с Вашим разнообразным творчеством. Прямо - океан настроений, ярмарка жизни, социальные зеркала человеческих взаимоотношений! Особенно понравились - стихи "личные". *Жаль, что на украинском языке нет у Вас серьёзной лирики*. Очень бы хотелось, что-нибудь *такое* почитать! Дякую за вiдiмiннi, чудові вiрши!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
>  bobsan,
> Танюш, Сашунь! Хотелось бы вас порадовать, но настроение сёдни никудышнее..  Такие же и стихи из меня попёрли... Постараюсь на будущее исправиться..
> 
> **************************************************  **
>  Как надоело сильной быть!
> Как хочется избавиться от этого проклятья!
> Как надоело боль любить, 
> Как излечить любви заклятье?
> ...


Угу :Aga:   :Oj:  :frown: 

Натусенька моя! Умничка!!!!! Да кто скажи может всегда иметь хорошее настроение? Редко кто. Хотя, я стараюсь своё и скрывать, но оно потом выливается в такие же стихи.... Сама знаешь!
Я люблю тебя всякой, весёлой, и грустной! Ты только пиши!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,
:eek:  Я у шоке.... СУПЕР!!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## maknata

*Anton*,
 Да и на украинском пишу... просто сюда их не выставляла)) Сделаем! :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## maknata

*Звёздочка*,



> Ты только пиши!!!!!!!


Да я с удовольствием.. но вечная нехватка времени.. вот и сейчас надо убегать на работу.... Молодёжь на дискотеке пасти))) Но, постараюсь писать больше!))

----------


## maknata

*Татьянка*,
 Спасибо за отзыв!:smile: Приятно, когда людям нравится, то что пишу))

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  Да и на украинском пишу... просто сюда их не выставляла)) Сделаем! :wink:


Дякую, та чекаю!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

наташенька,ты умничка! мне очень-очень понравилось!!!! хочем усё!!!!!

----------


## Umka

> Ножом по венам резануть,
> И медленно стекая кровью
> Спросить: - А кто нибудь
> Вот так заражен был любовью?...


Я сдал анализы вчера:
Мочу и кал, немного крови,
Но мне сказала медсестра - 
В крови не найдено любови!

:biggrin: 

Натаха, пардон за хулиганство, я знаю, что ты не обидишься.
СКУУУУУЧНО МНЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!

 :Aga:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Натаха, пардон за хулиганство, я знаю, что ты не обидишься.
> СКУУУУУЧНО МНЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  Я в свою тему сто лет не заглядывала, а тут такое хулЮганство! :Ok:

----------


## maknata

Ребят, вот ещё несколько сценариЁв, разберусь с этим, будет время заняться стихами:wink: 
Музыкальная сказка "Лови волну" (наш ответ американским мультипликаторам)
(на сцену выходят две доярки, поют песню «Коламбия Пикчерз»)
Доярки. В шесть утра на тропинке под солнцем неярким
Соберутся 34 доярки
А коровы  не подарки а-а..
Подоить попбробуйте сами ..
Захар-механизатор, он пьяный всегда,
Контакт на аппарате припаял не туда,
Вот такая вот народная беда
У нас у всех беда такая
А вокруг посмотри красотища какая!
Коламбия Пикчерз не представляет
Как на деревне народ зажигает,
Коламбия Пикчерз не представляет
Коламбия Пикчерз не представляет
Как на деревне нам трудно бывает
Коламбия Пикчерз не представляет…
1-я доярка. Куда подевалась эта корова?
2-я доярка. Сбежала от нас наверное снова!
1-я доярка.Ну как нам скажи молока надоить?
Чтоб хоть нам зарплату с тобой получить?
2-я-доярка.Как только найдём –правые дойки твои,
А левые, только по честному – будут мои!
1-я. Да поделить то ми их поделим,
Только бурёнку как найдём –отметелим!
(выходит Пингвин)
Пингвин. Пардон, мадам, скажите я куда попал,
Никто из вас здесь  друга моего случайно не видал?
Он самый лучший серфингист,
Но вот сбежал куда то, вот такая жизнь..
1-я. А это что за чудо –юдо?
Я брежу? Больше я с Захаром пить не буду!
2-я.Петух, так нет, для ласточки великоват…
Пойдём ка лучше мы Бурёнушку искать… (уходят)
(Из-за кустов выглядывает Корова)
Корова. Ушли? Ну слава богу!
Таких вот пару доек и протяну я ноги!
Пингвин.Вы кто? Ну если не секрет,
У нас на острове таких рогатых нет..
Корова. (грустно) Да я уже сама не знаю кто я,
Тощаю после каждого удоя…
Когда то я была коровой-рекордсменкой,
Красавицей и активисткой и спортсменкой…
Теперь же жалкое подобие скотины..
А вы?
Пингвин. Пингвин я.
Ищу по свету друга своего,
Он серфингист, команде туго без него.
Влюбился и по зову сердца улетел,
И даже адрес он оставить не успел.
Не видели ли ль такого тут,
Друзья все цыпой Джо его зовут?
Корова. Да мы тут всем колхозом дружим,
На серфинге катаемся по лужам,
Но цыпу Джо не знаю я
 Спроси как лучше у цыплят.
(выходят две курочки-секси с песней «Я сделаю всё»)
Курочки. Мы маленькие курочки в красивеньких перьях
Таких вот как мы не отыщешь в деревне
Ну и что.. ну и чтооо..
Накрашенные стрелки не дают разрыдаться
За горькую обиду не дают раскричаться
Ну и что.. ну и чтоооо..
Мы сделаем всё, на что мы способны,
Мы сделаем всё на что же нас хватит
Мы сделаем всё, на что мы способны
И утки за всё нам, за всё нам заплатят
Мы сделаем всё на что же нас хватит
Мы сделаем всё, на что мы способны,
И утки за всё нам, за всё нам заплатят..
Мы сделаем это и будем свободны..
1-я курочка. Эта гадкая утка мне нагло  сказала
Что перья свои я уже ободрала.
2-я курочка. А селезень этот, недоросль Сеня
Сказал что утопит обоих в бассейне!
Вместе. Обиды токой никогда не прощаем
Сейчас их найдём – наголо ощипаем! (уходят)
Пингвин.У них спросить страшновато немного,
А может спросить у кого то другого?
Корова. Коль надо тебе, ты тогда и ищи,
А я побежала обратно в кусты,
Вон видишь, обратно кто-то идёт!
Спасайся кто может, прячься, вперёд! (убегает)
(Выходит птица-секретарь под мелодию «Леди Мармелад»)
Птица-секретарь (танцует на припеве подпевает)
Птица-птица я-я.. да-да
Птица-птица я-я и..
Много дел я знаю..я-я
Птица я секретарь.. оо е..
Птица-секретарь (обращаясь к Пингвину)
Ну что растяпа не нашёл?
Я так и знал, и сам пришёл!
Нам надо цыпу Джо найти во что бы то ни стало
Пингвин. Да где его мы только не искали!
Я спрашивал у всех, никто не знает
Где друг теперь мой обитает…
Птица –с. У всех? Не верится мне что-то..
А вот смотри, идёт же кто-то!
(выходят Коза и Козёл с песней «Головокружение»)
Коза. Я вырву морковку
Сорву я капусту
Мою заготовку
Оценит козёл
Козёл.К нам осень приходит
Дождём нас промочит
Трава вся усохнет
Далеко-далеко
Но не страшно уже
Вместе.До головокружения
И не страшася ожирения
Жировые отложения
Будем делать коза сейчас
Забыв о правилах питания
Чтобы зимой не знать страдания
В огороде пропитание
Мы найдём уже щас..
Птица. Эй, мистер, мисс, простите,
Своим вниманием почтите!
Не видели ль в своём селе,
А может быть ещё там где,
Вы новенького петуха?
Козёл. Зачем нам ваша чепуха?
Спешим, ответить вам не сможем,
И вряд ли в поисках поможем.
Коза. Спросите лучше у Полкана,
Он охраняет наш курятник рьяно!
(уходят)
Птица. Ну что ж, пора искать курятник.
Ну где же может быть ещё этот развратник?
(уходят, занавес закрывается, на авансцену выходят Лиса и Волк, поют на мотив – «пошлю его на небо»)
Лиса Да я знаю беда, не приходит одна,
А как тень ходит след во след
Волк.Только если жратва убежала куда
То желудок воет в ответ.
Вместе.Время тянется, может мы спешим
Но когда нибудь мы решим
Пойдём мы в курятник за курочкой,
Конечно всё хуже  может кончится,
Ещё один мучительный день пройдёт
И захочется,жить захочется..
Лиса.Решайся, я же честно, без обмана.
Волк. Да знаешь, я боюсь Полкана.
Когда бок он мне порвал,
И хвост мой чуть не оторвал.
Лиса. Не бойся, я Полкана отвлеку,
Да много ль надо дураку?
Оденусь я красавицей –болонкой,
Ты подождёшь чуток в сторонке,
Как только пса я уведу
Беги в курятник и лови еду!
Волк. Ну коли так – согласен я с тобою!
Сейчас от радости завою!
Лиса. Да тише, лучше помолчи,
Не то беду нам накричишь! (уходят)
(занавес открывается, интерьер курятника, на сцене сидит цыпа Джо, возле него курица Зина)
Зина. Говорят любимец ты фортуны Ваня
Это супер, это знатно
Джо. Да и ты такая мне не уступаешь
Ты об этом знаешь сама
Зина. Только всё же непохожи
 мы с тобой в одном дружочек
Твой медовый голосочек
Джо. Ну а ты несёшь всем яйца и цыпляток
Мы я рада квиты с тобой

Вместе.Вот такой ты мачо все курочки плачут
О тебе мечтая и ночи и дни
Только на насесты глядят неустанно
Не коснуться даже твоей руки
Сексуальный мачо все девочки плачут
Это так приятно один на мильон
Но никто не знает сердца разбивая
Что давно ты мачо в меня влюблён
Джо. Как мне с тобою хорошо!
Как здорово, что я тебя нашёл!
Зина. Когда то в детстве от своих отбилась,
Зашла случайно в дом, увидела по телеку тебя, влюбилась.
В чернила лапку обмакнула,
Тебе я пару строк черкнула,
А гусь, художник, мой нарисовал портрет,
И с ласточкой передала тебе привет.
Джо. Теперь есть у меня семья:
Две дочки ты и я!
(на сцену под музыку Кабриолет «В армию иду» выходят дерущиеся курочки и утки)
Курочки (поют) Мама не ругай ты нас за драку,
Мы сегодня бьём и будем бить
Уткам мы сейчас вот тут покажем
Что нельзя нас курочек грузить.
Уткам мы сейчас вот тут покажем
Что нельзя нас курочек грузить.
Утки.Что ж у нас пощады не просите,
Вот он ваш пришёл последний час
Ну кА утки клюв свой подымите
Оплеух навешаем сейчас.
Ну кА утки клюв свой подымите
Оплеух навешаем сейчас.
О, мама, мама! Больно же ты что!
Курочки. О мама, мама, щас как дам ещё!
О, мама, мама! Больно же ты что!
Утки. О мама, мама, щас как дам ещё!
1-я курочка. Так значит перья у меня не те?
2-я курочка. Так значит мне грозит бассейн?
1-я утка. Так значит ноги у меня кривые?
2-я утка. А я по-вашему в грязи умылась?
Зина. А ну-ка стойте, вы чего дерётесь?
Кто красивее что ль не разберётесь?
Сейчас же по своим насестам кыш,
И тихо, чтобы слышно было как скребётся мышь!
(Зина растягивает дерущихся и выводит со сцены)
Джо. Эх, что значит молодёжь..
Кто прав, кто виноват, ничё не разберёшь.
Но дочек всё-таки своих люблю..
Пусть Зина разбирается, а я посплю… (засыпает)
(на сцену выходит Полкан, Поёт на мотив «Я устал»)
Полкан. Я охранник тут, вот моя судьба
Днём и ночью я здесь
Охраняю кур, охраняю всё
Но скажите зачем?
Это нужно, невозможно больше ждать!
Я устал, хочу любви, да так чтоб навек,
Где ты моя мисс.
Я устал, иду на дно, 
смотреть про любовь
Немое кино
Полкан. Как надоело всё, и личной жизни никакой
Пора, давно пора мне на покой!
Как хочется давно мне чувств тех тонких,
Чтоб рядышком была красавица болонка…
(Под мелодию Сэм Браун «Стоп» выходит переодетая в болонку Лиса, танцует и уводит Полкана за собой, в это время Волк хватает Джо и тащит за кулисы)
Джо. Как? Кто? Караул!!!
Волк меня в лес утянул!
 (Волк с Джо скрывается, на сцену с разных кулис выбегают Зина, Пингвин, Птица)
Пингвин. Ведь то был голос цыпы Джо! Но где он сам?
Птица. Опять сбежал, скажу я вам…
Зина.Не мог он от меня сбежать.
Его украли, надо нам его спасать!
(поёт на мотив «Ангелы здесь больше не живут»)
Ваня мой здесь больше не живёт, Ваня мой!
Где же ты теперь и что с тобой, милый мой
Ах, моё пронзает сердце боль стрелами
Разлучили нас, но что же мы сделали.
Надо нам на поиски идти,
Хоть на улице уже темно,
 Чтоб не разбивалися мечты
Надо нам идти спасать его.
И на встречу с милым сделать шаг
Не страшась врагов теперь смогу
Слёзы по щекам печальный знак
Где бы ни был ты, тебя найду.
Пингвин. Эх, нам бы собаку –ищейку,
Смогла бы разнюхать любую лазейку!
(выходит поросёнок)
Поросёнок.Полкана не отыщете вы днём с огнём,
Сбежал он, вместе со своим чутьём.
А я вот тоже вам не простачок,
Малейший запах ловит этот пятачок!
Птица. Свинья-ищейка? Просто срам!
Я Джо найду наверно сам.
(выходит Корова)
Корова. Пока я пряталась в кустах,
Такое видела, что просто ах!
Волчище петуха понёс,
А за лисою мчался пёс.
Быть может это тот петух которого искали?
Ну что ж вы сразу не сказали?
Зина. Мой Ваня! Он в зубах у Волка!
Птица. Ну что кричишь? Ну никакого толку!
Нам надо всем сейчас решать
Как будем Джо спасать!
(вбегает Полкан)
Полкан. О как же я позорно осрамился!
Я за Лисою волочился!
Какой позор, какой позор!
Зина. Тем временем в курятник залез вор!
(выходят курочки)
1-я куроча. Да хватит вам стенать и причитать!
2-я курочка. Пора бы армию спасения собрать!
(выходят утки)
1-я утка. За дядю Ваню отомстим!
2-я утка. Ну что стоите тут? Вперёд, летим!
(поют и танцуют под мелодию Буйнов «ВДВ»)
Все. Крутые птицы на бой летят,
Пусть на дороге враги стоят
Такое братство надёжный щит,
Никто нас братцы не победит!
Вот мы все, вам наш привет!
Ультрамариновый набок берет,
Каждый герой и может порой
Биться с врагом насколько силён!
Вот мы все, сколько побед!
Из наших перьев белый букет,
Радуга в небе сегодня зажглась
Слава героям, честь и хвала!
(занавес закрывается)
(на авансцену выходят 2 блошки)
1-я блошка. (показывается на 2-ю смеётся (запись))
Это ж надо так, ты – сила!
Как Полкана укусила!
Спал бедняга в конуре,
Подходящий был момент.
2-я блошка. По хвосту мы взобрались
И за бок его грызь-грызь!
Во, картина была та!
Станцевал он танец «Чикита»!
1-я блошка. Ну, Полкан уже неинтересен,
Стал его мирок нам тесен!
2-я блошка. Слушай, блохи мы или как там?
Не пора ли нам к волкам?
1-я блошка. Смотри ка, не иначе  Волк бежит?
2-я блошка. Ну что, подруга, пошалим?(уходят)
(занавес открывается, на сцену выходит Волк с Джо, под музыку «Тико-тико» к ним крадутся блохи и начинают «кусать» и щипать Волка, тот бросает  петуха, начинает чесаться и уходит, Джо спит на сцене, выходят Зина, Пингвин и проч.)
Зина. Мой милый Ваня, он убит.
Пингвин. А мне так кажется он спит.
Птица. Скорей, скорей его вы разбудите,
И в состояние нормальное введите!
Джо. Кто спит? Нет, я не сплю,
О доме и семье грущу!
Пингвин. Нашли мы наконец тебя!
Вот я, твой друг, а вот твоя семья!
Птица. Не для того так долго мы его искали,
Чтобы о самом главном не сказали!
На острове я отыграюсь на тебе сполна.
Тебя крутая ждёт волна!
Джо. Да нет, туда я больше не хочу,
Я здесь от счастья  в небо улечу!
Пингвин. А как же серфинг? Как же гребень волн?
Зина. Ты слышал? Никуда не едет он!
Джо. Скажу я так вот вам мои друзья-
Я счастлив там, где есть моя семья!
Другого счастья мне не надо,
Любовь и мир – вот вся награда!
Лови волну, где ты живёшь!
И ты от счастья запоёшь!
Пингвин. А ведь он прав! Смотри какая утя!
Мадмуазель, вас можно на минуту? (подходит к утке, что то шепчет ей на ухо)
1-й. Мораль сей сказки такова-
Какими б ни были высокопарными слова,
2-й.Люби то место где ты рос,
Где был твой мир чудесных грёз,
3-й. Где повстречал любовь свою,
В каком бы ни был ты краю.
4-й. Запомни, солнце светит для тебя,
И рядом настоящие друзья!
5-й. Невзгоды и преграды все преодолимы,
Когда мы счастливы, любимы.
6-й. Мы скажем истину одну –
Всегда, везде ЛОВИ СВОЮ ВОЛНУ!
(Поют вместе на мотив «Напополам»)
Все Не поймём что это с нами,
Просто закончилась сказка
Но расставаться нам с вами
Будет пожалуй сложно..
Мы ведь дарим вам, 
Любовь свою,
Смахнув одну слезу
Лови волну, лови волну,
Одну найди,одну свою
Немало нам, не мало нам,
Таких ведь волн есть океан!

----------


## maknata

Выход команды (на наш "Осенний бал", два немного похожих, но всё дело в том, что я сразу с двумя классами работаю, низзя кого то обидеть)

(Звучит заставка, на сцену выбегает первый участник)
1-й. Ребята! АААА!! Скорей сюда!
(выбегают остальные)
2-й. Что случилось?
1-й. Осенний бална носу!
(все смотрят на нос 1-го)
3-й. Вовка, да у тебя там только прыщ!
1-й. Да я же образно говорю!Осенний бал, а мы ещё ничего не решили, как  выступать будем?
4-й. Да как, как? Как обычно, споём, станцуем..…
5-й. Ага… вот если б мы ещё и умели..
6-й. А ну вас, мне сейчас не до этого.. Я с девчонкой на улице познакомился. Вот у меня от нее записка. Вот: “От Вали”. 
7-й.( Забирает записку,читает) Не “от Вали”, а “отвали!”.
8-й.  А давайте в сказки поиграем… 
9-й. А это как? 
8-й. Ну, вот смотри: “Я мышка-норушка, а ты кто?” 
9-й. Ну, я конечно тоже придурок, но не настолько!!!
10-й. А давайте играть в "съедобное – несъедобное"! 
11. Давайте! 
12-й.Ну, ты вот давай ешь, а мы завтра узнаем, съедобное это было или несъедобное
13-й. Ой, девчёнки  а я маникюр сделала У меня маникюр под Малевича. “Черный квадрат”. 
14-й.Это лак такой? 
13-й. Не, молотком - тюк, и на месяц хватает
15-й.  Пацаны, я мобильник взял - просто супер! Входящие бесплатно, выходящие - бесплатно, даже СМС бесплатно... 
16-й. А где взял? 
15-й. Так твой!
16-й. Отдай телефон – мне нужно в одно место позвонить… 
15-й.А у тебя это место умеет говорить?
1-й. Ребята, аллё! Вы заболтались! Я ж вам говорю –Осенний бал скоро! У кого какие идеи?
2-й. Ну.. если мы сами петь не умеем, то давайте кого то пригласим..
3-й. Ну так  к тебе толпой все и ринулись….
3-й. Да.. ну и что делать?
(выходит 16-й с бутылкой джин-тоника)
16-й. Ребята! Я тут сегодня купил джин-тоник… а в бутылке оказался джин….
4-й. Это у тебя в мозгах джин…
16-й. Да нет.. я серьёзно… Ну вот, смотрите.. (что то шепчет в бутылку)
(звучит музыка «Ая всё летала» на сцену выходят «Блестящие», танцуют, поют)
А я всё летала,
Куда я попала?
5-й. Ух ты! А что он ещё может?
16-й. Всё!
5-й. А Лолиту может?
16-й.Сейчас посмотрим.. (шепчет в бутылку, на сцену выходит девушка)
5-й. Ты кто?
Девушка.Лолита..
16-й. ага.. а я папа римский.. (трясёт бутылку) Эй, ты… джин без тоника.. Ты кого нам прислал? У нас таких Лолит полшколы.! (звучит сказочная музыка, гаснет на секунду свет, включается, на сцене стоит Джин)
Джин. Эх, вы, темнота! Это ж Лолита набоковская..
5-й. Да мне хоть побоковская! Хочу Лолиту с эстрады!
Джин. Получайте! Трахтибидох!
(выходит Лолита поёт на мотив «Пошлю его на..»
Да я знаю беда, не приходит одна,
А как тень ходит след во след
Я попала сюда, это просто беда
Не прощу я такого вам нет.
Вы верните меня, может я спешу,
Вот сейчас я на всё решусь
Пошлю я вас на небо за звёздочкой,
Поверьте всё хуже может кончиться,
Сейчас я как врежу , больше звёзд таких
Не захочется, не захочется!
(кидается драться, 5-й убегает, Лолита за ним)
Джин. Ну что, ещё?
6-й. А нельзя ли кого - нибудь, чтоб не такого нервного?
Джин. Ну, смотрите, сами просили! Трахтибидох!
(на сцену выходит Боря Моисеев с песней «Петербург»)
Боря. (поёт) Я никак не пойму как сюда я попал вдруг,
Осень жёлтая мне закружила мозги..
 Ну скажите же мне Боря мы тебя любим.
Ой какие мальчишки, стойте вы шалуны!
Мы друг другу никто и от этого легче
Не болит не щемит, не срывает мосты
Повстречал я тебя, ты мой маленький птенчик,
 И сейчас мы стоим у последней черты..
Поцелую поцелую я тебя, мой милый друг,
В этой встрече нам никто не виноват, не виноват
Я уехал,я уехал в Петербург,
А приехал в Просянград!

6-й. Ааааа! Уберите его от меня!
Боря. Ладно, пративный, я и сам уйду.. не любят здесь звезду…Уходит)
Джин. Трахтибидох!
(выходит Пугачёва с песней «Айсберг»)
Алла.Неожиданной такою
 Из тумана выплывает
Алла собственной персоной
Вот такие вот дела!
Хорошо тому кто знает
Как опасною бывает
Как опасною бывает
Разьярённая звезда!

Вы хоть знаете сколько я беру за одну песню? Как вам только на ум взбрело притащить сюда примадонну? Срочно мне лимузин! Я уезжаю из этого захолустья! (уходит)
Джин. Ещё звёзд хотите? Получайте! Трахтибидох!
(Выходят Киркоров и Распутина с песней роза чайная)
Занесло теперь случайно нас, в этот зал сюда..
Мы давно уже окрыли рот, а с колонок тишина!
Неужели фонограмму нам не додумались включить,
Ну теперь мы вас научим тут как на свете надо жить!

Киркоров. Пошли вон отсюда! Почему не подали ковровой дорожки, чтобы я сюда зашёл? 
6-й. Убирай их! Не подходят они нам!

Джин. Ну как хочешь… это твоё последнее желание….
16-й. Эй,стой, стой, стой! А кто тебя из бутылки выковырял? Чего это ты его желания исполняешь? 
Джин. Ну давай твоё желание..
16-й. Хочу.. хочу.. Хочу чтоб мы все стали звёздами!
6-й. (выбегает на сцену) Ребята! Да вы что? Совсем с ума сошли? Зачем нам звёздами быть, их и так хватает!
5-й. Так а что такое загадать?
7 –й и 8-й (выходят на сцену) А давайте загадаем, чтоб у нас было весело и интересно! (Джин крадучись убегает)
16-й. Эй, ты куда?
7-й. Видимо наши желания, ему не по силам..
8-й. Да спрятался он.. 
9-й. А где?
8-й. Ну где джин живёт? В бутылке.. надо его поискать. Во, смотри.. бутылочка… (поднимает бутылку, трёт её) сейчас, сейчас.. (на сцену вываливает пьяная компания с песней)
7-й. Ну с этими вообще стыдно на люди показываться.. Валите отсюда..
9-й. Что же делать?
8-й. А может сами попробуем?
(поют на мотив Чи-ли «Сердце»)
Мы бегали долго по школе,
Искали таланты, искали приколы
Стучали в закрытые двери,
Никто не открыл и никто не поверил
Надо самим начать сначала,
Сцена для нас родною стала,
Песни поём, на звёзд мы непохожи,
Но мы для вас старались тоже..
Эта песня друзей собрала,
Ну зачем нам эти звёзды мы умеем,
Эту песню споём мы вместе
Чтоб запомнить этот миг и эту песню!

9-й. Да, петь мы научились, а танцевать?
10-й. А давайте обьявим конкурс «Танцы со звёздами»?
9-й. Опять звёзды? Ну нет, с меня хватит!
10-й.Эх, был бы тут Яма..
9-й. Да иди ты… в яму.. тут самим надо что то думать..
Врубай музыку (включается музыка, сценка «муз. Автомат)
1-й. Ребята! Да хватит вам! Посмотрите, какая осень на улице!
 2-й. Деревьев золотых вот стройныйряд,
Берёза примеряет роскошный свой наряд
К нам королева осень заглянула
И каждый этой встрече рад!
3-й. Нам солнце отдаёт последнее тепло
И астры словно звёзды расцветают
В душе у каждого светло
И листик золотой над головой летает..
4-й. О чём вдруг загрустила ива
Роняет слёзы –листья у воды
На бал нас осень пригласила
В последний тёплый день в преддверии зимы.
5-й. И мы на бал так долго собирались,
Закружимся в волшебном вальсе.
Для вас, для зрителей старались,
А вы уж нам похлопать постарайтесь.
 (выходит Шрек)
6-й. О! Смотрите, Яма пришёл!
7-й. А чего он такой толстый?
8-й. Так он теперь бросил танцами заниматься, зажрался!
9-й. А почему такой зелёный?
10-й. От славы!
11-й. От Славы Зайцева?
12-й. От Серёжи Зверева, имидж поменял.
Шрек. Чего вы ко мне прицепились? Нормальный вид для людоеда! Вы ещё мою Фиону не видели!
И что вы здесь делаете?
(выходит Фиона) 
Фиона. А мы на бал пришли! Примите?
Все. Принимаем!Мы всех принимаем и приглашаем!
 (поют под «Танец» Могилевской.
Знаем много лет назад,
Мы бы не могли сказать,
Что теперь мы захотим, танец этот танцевать.
Удивитесь вы, но нет,
На вопрос простой ответ,
Если б точно мы не знали, то не стали б танцевать
Мы для вас, мы для вас выбирали этот танец,
Танцевать мы хотели сейчас,
Мы для вас, мы для вас выбирали эту песню
Чтоб надолго вы запомнили нас!

----------


## maknata

И второй выход:wink: 

(Звучит музыка, на сцену выходят 2 участника с метёлками)
1-й. Эх, вот почему я не люблю осень, так это потому что куча листьев, вечные эти трудовые десанты..
2-й. Ага..  хотя, это всё равно лучше чем на уроках сидеть…
(поют на песню «Дым сигарет с ментолом»)
Дым от костров осенних
Ветер уносит в небо,
Уроки давно забыты,
А может нам так и надо!
А я вот с метлой стою я,
С опавшей листвой воюю,
А там в виртуальном мире,
Всех героев моих убили..

(на сцену выходит Гарри Потер с метлой, пытается на ней лететь)
1-й. О! Глянь! Чё эт за придурок?
2-й. Может новенький? Эй, ты , иди сюда! Ты кто?
Поттер. Я Гарри Потер.
1-й. Гы, прикинь, вродь как и не стучали по метёлкам тык-тык-тык тык, ты-ты-ты, а мистер Пропер уже пришёл на помощь!
Поттер. Вы не поняли, я Гарри Поттер, залетел сюда в поисках философского камня, но не пойму теперь почему метла здесь не хочет взлетать.
2-й. А у нас аномальная зона – кто к нам попал – тот пропал! (потирает кулаки)
(на сцену выбегает 3-й)
3-й. Пацаны, атас! Ща физрук придёт проверять, что вы тут сделали.
2-й. Ладно, бери метлу, мети.
Поттер. Ребята, давайте жить мирно.
3-й. Да оставайся, никто тебя не гонит. Да вот и наши идут.
(выходят девчёнки)
1-я. Девчёнки, помните нам рассказывали, что если мальчишки дёргают девчёнку за косу, то это значит что она им нравится. 
2-я. Да, ты наверное нравишься всем, поэтому почти  лысая.
3-я. А я вчера сьела коробку шоколадных конфет «Рошен». Никогда ничего вкуснее не ела!
4-я. А я ела. Конфеты вкуснее чем коробка!
1-я. Девчёнки, смотрите какой мальчик симпатичный! (показывает на Потера)
2-я. Идём с нами, сейчас девчёнкам похвастаемся! (уходят)
4-й. Ребята! Срочно! К нам едет комиссия, в школе будут проверять живой уголок!
1-й. А откуда он у нас?
4-й. Так вот нашему классу и дали задание его собрать!
2-й. Слушай, а ты енота можешь изобразить?
3-й. Не знаю…
2-й Надо!
(выходит комиссия)
Комиссия. Так, ну и где тут у нас живой уголок?
1-й. А вот смотрите,какой у нас симпатичный енот живёт..
Комиссия. Енот?!
(первый толкает 3-го)
3-й. От улыбки солнечной одной…
Комиссия. Так, енот плюс.. А тут вот написано что у вас слон есть..
1-й. Есть (толкает 3-го, тот изображает слона)
Комиссия. Что-то он у вас на енота похож..
1-й. Так у нас же радиация, каолин и прочее.. мутируют..
Комиссия. Ладно, слон плюс… А ещё написано что у вас есть осёл…
1-й .(второму) Слушай, изобрази осла!
2-й. Не буду!
1-й. Дам 20 гривень, сделай осла!
2-й. Не буду!
1-й. Дам 100 гривень! Сделай!
2-й. Не буду..
Комиссия. Так, осёл тоже плюс..
(пятый выходит на сцену, постукивает и прислушивается)
А это кто?
1-й. А это наш местный дятел…
Комиссия. Что-то не похож он на дятла..
1-й. А как его назвать, если он умудрился в игровых автоматах 200 гривен за день просадить?
Комиссия. Так, дятел плюс.. Ну что ж, у вас очень хороший живой уголок! (уходит)
5-я. (выбегает) Караул! Ребята! Только что узнала, у нас оказывается осенний бал! Что будем делать?
6-я. Срочно собираем всех вместе!
(выходят участники, поют на мотив «Красивая жизнь)
Захочешь что то прикольное,
придумай себе, хоть не можешь  петь,
А песню взять надо стильную,
Всё равно смешно, тому кто и так знает
Чем живём, что поём
А того кто просто скучает,
На уроках тихо сопит
Весёлая жизнь не выбирает!
Там где была там и есть
Весёлая жизнь
Всё время рядом и здесь
И нам покоя не видать
Там где веселье, там рай.
Весёлая лайф, там те кто может летать.

1-я. Так, ну и кто и что у нас может?
7-й. Я, например, ничего не могу, а вот моя мобила…
8-й. А у меня круче!
(выходят два мобильника)
1-й моб. (поёт на мотив «Скрипка» Меладзе)
Не дави меня хозяин,
Мои кнопки так болят,
Не роняй меня ты на пол резко,

2-й моб. Заряди мне батарею,
Засыпать я не хочу,
Ну скорей мне счёт пополни,

 (звук за кадром) СМС –сообщение!
1-й моб. Ой, мне срочно к хозяину надо! Хозяин,хозяин, тебе смсочка! (убегает)
2-й моб. А я назло своему хозяину выключаюсь!(уходит)
2-я. Да.. мобильники нам не помогут… Вот если бы случилось чудо!
Потер. Я не волшебник, я только учусь.. но кой кого я могу вам подкинуть!
(звучит финская полька, выходит овечка)
Овечка (поёт) Ярко светит солнышко,
 птички песенки поют,
По осеннему по лесу
Я на бал на ваш иду!
3-й. Ну и зачем нам овца?
Потер. Так я ж сказал, я не волшебник..
(звучит мелодия «В лесу родилась ёлочка» выходит Дед Мороз)
Д.М. С новым годом, детвора!
Все ученики (к Потеру) Ты что, совсем сбрендил? Ты наши оценки видел? А когда мы их исправлять будем? Убирай его!
(Д.М. задним ходом уходит со сцены)
Потер. Ладно, ещё попробую…
(На сцену  выбегает рекламный кролик с песней, все затыкают уши, один замахивается на Потера, тот делает взмах руками, кролик убегает)
Потер. Я всё понял, сейчас сделаю что-то необычное…
(звучит музыка, выходят инопланетяне)
Инопланетянин. Пи-пи, пи-пипи..
2й Инопланетянин. Мы с планеты Хромозека, нам надо взять кого то для исследований неизвестной цивилизации…
4-й. Вот его и забирайте! (подсовывает Потера) Ну а мы и сами что-то придумаем.
5-й. Тем более, что осень заглянула в гости,
И золотом покрыла все деревья
И каждый листик улетая просит,
Чтоб ветер ему песню спел.
6-й. И журавлиный клин над головою пролетая
Прощальный клич печально прокричит,
Но осень, фея золотая
Им вслед лишь только промолчит.
7-й. Ведь много дел успеть ей надо сделать:
Раскрасить красками деревья и аллеи и сады,
Чтоб все сказали –ах, какая прелесть,
Чтоб расцвели осенние цветы.
8-й. На бал нас осень собрала,
О как мы ждали этот день!
Мы все забросили дела,
Мы так готовились и было нам не лень.
9-й.Да, осень навевает грустные мотивы,
Но сколько же веселья впереди!
И перед вами скажем вам правдиво –
Мы есть такие! Вот такие мы!
10-й. Немного мы неуправляемы,
Немножечко противными бываем,
Не выполняем школьные программы мы..
Но если честно – это мы играем!
11-й.Такой вот бал – весёлый и немного грустный..
Мы с вами веселимся от души,
Но где-то в уголке души закралось чувство
Что стать мы взрослыми спешим.
Все .(поют на мотив «Я врнусь» Ани Лорак)
В небе листочек закружил,
Осень взгруснула, дождь прошёл и на душе печаль
Старше и старше мы теперь, понимаем это мы,
Но поверьте скажем вам..
Это жизнь.. Перелётной птицей
Улетим со школы мы, но пока ещё мы здесь..
Это жизнь, надо нам учиться
Научиться нам дружить и той дружбой дорожить.
Рядом со мною друг всегда,
И не страшна тогда беда…
Просто на бал пришли,
А впереди большая жизнь,
И  понимаем мы теперь…
Это жизнь, большая жизнь!
Это жизнь.. Перелётной птицей
Улетим со школы мы, но пока ещё мы здесь..
Это жизнь, надо нам учиться
Научиться нам дружить и той дружбой дорожить.

----------


## Djazi

Наташа, как здорово, что ты дала ссылку на эту твою страничку. Вот это талант! Уму непостижимо, как можно такие сценарии писать. Преклоняюсь. А стихи твои просто чудесны. Читаю всё с толком, с чувством, с растановкой. Ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## maknata

*Djazi*,
 Спасибо за хорошие слова! А что касается сценариев - так я этим занимаюсь уже много-много лет, так что опыт тут тоже большую роль играет))) Я рада, что тебе понравилось:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И журавлиный клин над головою пролетая
> Прощальный клич печально прокричит,
> Но осень, фея золотая
> Им вслед лишь только промолчит.


Ну какая же ты у меня прелесть!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Супер!!!!

----------


## maknata

*Звёздочка*,
 Спасибо, Танюш! :Oj:

----------


## klen

*maknata*,
Нет слов - не скудеет талантами земля наша!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Наташенька, какая Вы умница, с удовольствием читаю все Ваши материалы, сама к сожалению могу выставлять только  то, что вычитываю из других источников, Бог талантос сочинительства не наделил. Удачи и успехо во всем!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Antonida

* maknata,*
Все такое интересное, получила море положительных эмоций! Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## цветок

*maknata*,
 Наташа! У меня просто нет слов от восторга! Случайно попала на эту страницу,по поисковику.Не смогла оторваться,пока не дочитала до конца.Особенно расчувствовалась от твоих стихов о любви.Преклоняюсь пред твоим талантом! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
                                           Лилия

----------


## maximil

maknata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Просто супер!!!!Просто класс!!!maknata та держать

----------


## maknata

Вот, недавно навеяло ... сидела на автостанции, на улице лил дождь.. 

Ливень, смывая надежды
Бешенно льётся с небес...
Я не такая как прежде,
Я не такая как все...
Только дождю неподвластно
Грусть, что в глазах размыть.
Хочется, чтоб не напрасно
Жизнь свою всю прожить.
Чтобы никто не посмел бы
Грязью мне в душу кидать,
Чтобы всё то что хотела
Я бы успела создать.
Чтобы с улыбкою доброй
В мир отойти мне иной,
Чтобы последняя строчка
Не принесла бы мне боль.
Чтобы увидеть смогла бы
Всех кто мне дорог и мил,
Чтоб хоть на смертном одре
Ты мне сказал, что любил...

----------


## MOPO

*maknata*,
 :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*МОРО*,
 Спасиб, Олеж за отзыв, рада, что понравилось:smile:

----------


## Витка

*maknata*,
 Спасибо большое, Наташенька! Очень понравилось!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Зоя1

*maknata*,
 Спасибо огромное за классные сценарии и не менее прекрасные стихи.
Творческих успехов Вам и всего самого доброго. С уважением Зоя.

----------


## PAN

> Вот, недавно навеяло ...


С тридцатого июля ничего навеянного Наташа сюда не несёт... :Tu: 
Скучаю...

----------


## bess

Я не хочу просить любви,
Я не из тех кто просит!
Я не хочу просить тебя,
Чтоб ты меня не бросил!
 :Ok: 

Еще,ЕЩЕЕЕ,еще!!! :flower:

----------


## Juli

*maknata*,
 зачиталась... респект, очень-очень!!!! :flower: 
это ж надо тааааааааак уметь!

----------


## Pensia

нет слов !!!ТОЛЬКО ЦВЕТЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Елена.

----------


## NatashaS

*maknata*,
 Здравствуйте! :smile:Случайно зашла в этот раздел и на вашей страничке прочитала Ваши стихи! :Aga: ПРОСТО  ОЧЕНЬ ЗДОРОВО!Такие прекрасные стихи о любви и не только!Спасибо,получила огромное удовольствие! :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> Ножом по венам резануть,
> И медленно стекая кровью
> Спросить: - А кто нибудь
> Вот так заражен был любовью?...


Если диск телефонный 
Режет пальчики в кровь -
Это всё, что угодно,
Но не любовь...

----------


## shoymama

Поражена, удивлена.
Не прочитала раньше - каюсь!
Молчу - какие тут слова?
Нет слов. Я преклоняюсь!!!

Наталья! Будемте на "ТЫ".
Позволь же подарить цветы!

----------


## maknata

*shoymama*,
 Какие чудные цветы! :Oj: 
Спасибо, Оленька!
Конечно, перешли на "ты" :Aga:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Блин..вот эти строчки...очень сильные!!!



> Но только я совсем уже не та…
> Моя душа как выжатый лимон..
> В ней очень много места занимает пустота
> И горькая, прошедшая любовь..
> Спасибо за обман, спасибо за любовь,
> За всё, за всё что от тебя я получила…
> За то, что было весело с тобой
> Огромное спасибо тебе, милый..


Спасибо Наташа!Что пригласила заглянуть в эту темку...я очень люблю стихи,а вот писать к сожалению,не умею :Tu: 



> Я иногда ловлю себя на мысли
> Что я стихами просто мыслю.
> Да только быстро, на бегу,
> И записать их не всегда могу.


Прям Марина Цветаева,вспоминается....



> Бывает в душу западёт какой пустяк,
> Мешает жить, мешает спать,
> И от себя не хочет отпускать.
> Так мыслями, как перламутром обрастая
> Из пустяка вдруг жемчуг вырастает.
> Страданием его шлифуешь не один ты день,
> Не ешь, не спишь, снуёшь как тень.
> И лишь до дна испивши чашу эту
> Напишешь стих


Наташа,что там с твоими усынавлёнными клубными собаками,помогли люди добрые или пришлось выгнать животинку на улицу?



> Пусть не всегда мне тем же отвечают,
> И пусть в душе мне раны оставляют,
> Я не могу иначе – просто так живу.
> Ведь жизнь прекрасна, я её люблю!


А что давно не пишешь?

----------


## котыша

Очень интересные творческие находки! перечитываю несколько раз - нравится! спасибо за стихи! Ваше творчество - неиссякаемый источник!

----------


## maknata

> Наташа,что там с твоими усынавлёнными клубными собаками,помогли люди добрые или пришлось выгнать животинку на улицу?


Да живут пока, вродь не достают.



> А что давно не пишешь?


Да по разному бывает, иногда просто не запишу, иногда кручусь, как белка в колесе :Meeting:

----------


## PAN

> Да по разному бывает,


Cтыдить некому... И мне некогда...)))

Наталья батьковна, имейте совесть... Поделись с народом, наверняка жеж есть парочка лирических в заначке...

----------


## krater

Наташа, спасибо огромное за Ваше творчество.Во всём прослеживается МАСТЕР....и любовь к своему делу. Без этого такие сценарии просто "на ноги" не поставить. :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## zosima

> Ндя.. ждала.. ждала чего? хвалебных од? да мне они не надо... 
> ну просто бы хоть слово кто сказал.. 
> Скажу себе - закрой своё хлебало! 
> Твой номер шесть! А ну -ка марш назад!!!


Наталья, ваше творчество трогает душу.Благодарю за прекрасные стихи! :Thank You:  :Thank You:

----------


## maknata

Мне надо научиться жить одной,
Вдвоём лишь только со своей бедой...
Закрыть бы душу на засов,
Не проронить бы лишних слов...
Забыть тебя, забыть те двадцать лет!
Как быть? Никто не даст ответ...
Мне в сердце два ножа воткнули,
Предали, на обочину столкнули..
И выть мне хочется от боли,
С колен подняться нету силы воли..
Но я должна, должна подняться!
И выжить вопреки всему стараться..

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Сегодня зашла на эту страничку и обалдела. Наталья ,прекрасно, сижу и вытераю слезы, какие прекрасные  стихи.Перечитав их как через всю свою жизнь прошла.

----------


## Крымчанка

*maknata*, 
Наташенька, привет, родная. Искала позитивные стихи о жизни, о любви и случайно попала в твою темку. Я и не сомневалась, что ты ТАЛАНТ, но что бы ТАКОГО ОГРОМНОГО масштаба ... :Ok:  . Душу затронула за самые глубокие струны. СПАСИБО!
[img]http://s.******info/f2af4013f4616c3e33b2e8b0dc964cd0.gif[/img]

Твори ещё, делись новинками. Теперь буду чаще заглядывать к тебе в гости!!! :Aga:

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Ай, так классно!!!Спасибо за супер-сценарии! Зарядилась энергией от них, как раз готовлю программу для ДК. С-П-А-С-И-Б-О!!!

----------


## vikaufmann

maknata Молодец спасибо  :040:  :040:  :040: Талантище !!!!!!!!!!! Klasssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :006: 
 Сказка о царе Салтане
 Я писала что cочинила эту сказочку в 11 лет  нет поже в 12 или в 13,  Сейчас уже на немецком проводим.
Здесь Текст 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2497700
Здесь видео правда уже на немецком
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3SUQ...feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlP3fQ3D6Bg&feature=plcp

----------


## Nata25

Наталья...извините не знаю отчества))..какая вы большая Молодец)))...именно с большой буквы)))..радует,что такие талантливые люди есть на свете)))

----------


## PAN

> Наталья...извините не знаю отчества)).


*maknata*, НАТКА!!!!! Как тебя по батюшке??? Блин, тоже не помню... :Tu: 





> какая вы большая Молодец)))...именно с большой буквы)))


Вот с этим солидарен... :Ok:  А еще умница и красавица...

Нат, так мужу и передай - хлопцы копытом бьють, дамы без зависти комплиментами дарят... :Grin: 

А тебе прогул в Уголке Поэзии - от меню лично... :Ok:

----------


## Натник

Случайно увидела тему...Спасибо Наташа за сценарии, за стихи!!! Личные так вообще душещипательные  :Vishenka 28: Талантище одним словом! :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------


## Moda.ua

:Girl Blum2: 
Сегодня мимо проходя, ...
вот это ВАМ .... 
 :Aga:

----------


## Ольгушка

Наташенька, ты неиссякаемый глубокий живой родник! Твори на благо людей, очищай их, согревай и поддерживай в жизни. Твоё творчество- это стихотерапия! Ты сама- талант с большой буквы!

----------


## дюймовка

как я люблю таких как Вы!  так сразу на душе хорошо стало-как весной

----------


## maknata

Привет всем рифмоплётам и читателям! Хочу вот поделиться, новеньким стихом, он, правда на украинском, но.. в общем - на ваш суд
Це мабуть при народженні дається,
І в кожного із нас воно своє..
Нам закривають очі кольорові скельця, 
Тож бачимо не завжди те, що є…
Комусь все сіре, ну до чого не торкнися,
І люди й квіти – все кругом нудне,
Комусь усе червоне і зловісне,
Комусь все фіолетове день в день.
А хтось в усьому бачить тільки добре,
І щоб не трапилось – так то ж усе мине!
А якщо їм  погане  вже хтось  зробить –
То ж не навмисне,випадковість то лишень…
Між іншими людьми вони здаються диваками,
Бо не такі вони як всі, їх важко зрозуміть.
Хоч замість вдячності їх часто пригощають тумаками,
Про свої вчинки не жаліють ні на мить.
І мокре кошеня дістануть із калюжі,
Останнім хлібом нагодують привокзальне цуценя,
І будуть пнутись там, де і самі не дужі,
Вперед  ітимуть, без маршруту, навмання.
Про них говорять – все в рожевих окулярах бачать,
Їм стверджують, що світ насправді не такий, як є,
Що люди всі нещасні, вічно плачуть,
Що лиш дурний слабкішого не б'є.
Із них постійно намагаються ті окуляри здерти,
І розтоптать в багнюці, очі заплювать…
Вони ж поганого не помічають вперто…
Хоча від сльоз повіки в них дрижать…
Сльозами вимиє багнюку із очей,
Лиш на щоках залишивши брудні патьоки,
Та в серці борозну, подалі від людей…
А очі все одно рожеве бачать, поки…
У грудях серце, ще хоч якось б'ється,
І тіло бренне  іще якось, та   жиє,
Нікому не розбить ті кольорові скельця,
Що від народження  у   всіх  нас таки  є.

----------

ВВаля (03.01.2016)

----------


## PAN

*maknata*, Кого я вижу...)))))))))))))))))

А поболтать забежишь???

----------


## maknata

Паш, обязательно, только чуток разгребусь с новогодниками, я теперь и работу и место жительства (и мужа))) сменила, теперь я преподаватель театрального класса в районной детской музыкальной школе.Только вот неделю назад сдали академы, всем наши спектакли понравились, с понедельника такой дурдом начинается - каждый день какое -то мероприятие, мои театралы везде и всюду задействованы, только в понедельник два спектакля, во вторник концерт, в среду-четверг утренники, в пятницу районная благотворительная ёлка, опять мои театралы задействованы, а у меня даж сценария толком нет, я его ещё не успела написать, так что всю неделю - до обеда гастроли, после обеда - репетиции. Эх, скорей бы каникулы! :Blush2:

----------


## PAN

> я теперь и работу и место жительства (и мужа))) сменила


Аффигеть...))) Тем более - забегай... :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Привет всем рифмоплётам и читателям! Хочу вот поделиться, новеньким стихом, он, правда на украинском,


Рада видеть!Наталья,с Наступающим Новым Годом! Пусть Новый будет лучше уходящего!!! :Victory:

----------


## maknata

Ещё одно моё "стиховытворение" на ваш суд

Я благодарна тем, кто  меня  предал,
Кто с лёгкостью мне в спину нож вонзал,
И в трудную минуту со мной не был,
Кто рядом жил – но так родным не стал,
Кто назывался «лучшею подругой»,
А за спиною гадости творил,
И благодарна тем  я людям,
Кто так мне льстил, потом в грязи топил.
Спасибо вам за то, что вы открыли,
Свои душонки, полные дерьма,
Спасибо вам за то, что не забыли
На раны ядом поплевать сполна.
Спасибо вам за то, что  нет  теперь  вас рядом,
Спасибо вам за то, что  от меня ушли вы навсегда.
И если встретимся случайно где-то  взглядом
«Привет» друг другу мы  не скажем больше никогда.
Вы много места занимали в моём сердце,
Другие лишь  топтались у двери,
Я не пускала их,даже согреться,
Ведь всё пространство занимали вы.
Спасибо вам, что нет теперь  оков,
Которые взлететь мне  долго не давали,
Вы были хуже за моих  врагов,
Те хоть в открытую со мною воевали.
Спасибо вам, что жизнь я начала сначала,
Оставшись с опытом прожитих лет,
Спасибо вам, что мир другой узнала,
Получше, мир, в котором вас всех нет.
Спасибо вам, что я теперь  любима,
Спасибо , что  теперь есть настоящие  друзья.
И что теперь спокойно, тихо, с ними,
Не с вами,  свою старость встречу я.
А вы, предавшие легко других  не раз,
И насквозь ложью пропитавшись,
Не думаете, что так же  предадут  и вас?
Ведь тех., кто верит вам .. их просто не осталось…
Спасибо вам, и дай вам Бог здоров’я,
Дожить до старости своей  седой…
И знайте, то что сделали другим и пожелали,
Вам возвратится в изобильи и  с лихвой..

----------

Валькирия Маруся (23.02.2016), Славина (23.02.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (23.02.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Спасибо вам, что жизнь я начала сначала,
> Оставшись с опытом прожитих лет,
> Спасибо вам, что мир другой узнала,


Наталья,осталось ОТБОЛЕТЬ и ОТПУСТИТЬ



> И что теперь спокойно, тихо, с ними,
> Не с вами, свою старость встречу я.


эээ,какая такая Старость? :Meeting: Живи и радуйся жизни!!

----------


## maknata

> эээ,какая такая Старость?


Это так, гипотетически))) Мне вообще сейчас кажется, что мне лет 20-ть))) Только жизненного опыта поболее)))

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (23.02.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Привет, Наточка!!!
Очень рада видеть тебя, такую творческую, креативную и главное, обновленно- счастливую!

----------


## maknata

Привет, Мариш! Я тоже рада тебя видеть!  :Yes4:  Хоть порой ещё диприссняк и накатывает иногда, но я уже почти вылезла из него!))) Так что буду стараться не пропадать))

----------


## PAN

> Мне вообще сейчас кажется, что мне лет 20-ть)))


А тебе Што - БОЛЬШЕ???...Мммммммм..... Двадцать ШЕСТЬ????????... :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> Хоть порой ещё диприссняк и накатывает иногда, но я уже почти вылезла из него!))) Так что буду стараться не пропадать))


Гони его ко всем чертям!!! И хде пропадаешь?? Мы по тебе скучаем!!! :Yes4:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ещё одно моё "стиховытворение" на ваш суд


Натаха! Как всегда...до мурашек...





> А вы, предавшие легко других не раз,
> И насквозь ложью пропитавшись,
> Не думаете, что так же предадут и вас?


 :Ok:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Хоть порой ещё диприссняк и накатывает иногда, но я уже почти вылезла из него!


Ты правильно Наталья делаешь,что выговариваешься...быстрее переболит и забудется,как кошмарррр!!



> Мы по тебе скучаем!!


 :Yes4:  Скоро лето,жизнь согреет.

----------

